# (-: 2010 Pellet review its that time again! :-)



## jtakeman

Here goes nothing!

I have a few brands to test and I hope some others will join in. 



> Disclaimer: All stoves are different and your results may very. There are uncontrollable factors and variables involved. As they say YMMV! These tests are for reference only. I highly recommend that you try the brands in your stove before any large purchase. I am not connected in any way with the pellet people. Just a home burner testing in his basement. I work for my stove and to heat my house with the higest quality pellet that I can obtain for the best possible price.


  If you purchase pellets on my test data without trying yourself first? SHAME ON YOU!

What I am doing and how I am doing it. Sorry but this isn't in any way, shape or form a lab test  ;-P 

Temp measuring: I use a thermometer that doesn't touch the stove. I only measure the air temp from the convection air. The stoves heat setting is on 3 medium

Ash volume: I swept the stove into the ash pan. I put the ash I recover from the stove in a mason jar to give it a visual on volume. I then vac the stove out in case I missed some ash. I don't want to mess up the next batch tested. 

Ash weight: I weigh the ash and record the numbers 

Ash Percentage: Divide the ash weight by the total pounds of fuel burned

Density: I have a 288 cubic inch box. I fill it and weight the pellet and multiply by 6 to give the desity.

Fines: I have a screen that I shift out the fines. Put them in a mason jar for a visual. 

Bag Weight: I weigh the bags and deduct the actual bag weight. So the weight is a net weight of the fuel only.

Total burn length(how long the bags last): I added an hour meter in the convection blower curcuit. This curcuit is controlled by the POF switch. SO as long as the POF see's heat the conv blower has juice. Another feature we can now track. Besides the LG's the time listed is for both bags burned. Total net weight of fuel. 


Brands I can test are:

Potomac: see  post 1
SIH: see post 2
Freedom Fuel: see post 18
Stove chow: see post 19
Allegheny: see post 20
LG's(1 bag only): see post 21
Clean Energy: see post 75
Blazers: see post 89
MaineWoods: see post 90
PWI: see post 91
Counrty Pine: see post 92
Quality One: see post 93
Hardwood Heat: see post 96
Vermont see post 149
Okanagan see post 150

*Gonna take a break for a while!*

Energex American see post 151
TreeCycle see post 152
Western see post 153


Still looking for one more?
*Heartland


----------



## jtakeman

Potomac's results

Temp average 248ºF

Ash volume 15 ounces

Ash weight 4.8 onces

Ash Percentage .37%

Density 41.53 LBS.

Fines 18 ounces

Fines weight N/A

Fines Percentage N/A

Bag Weight Bag 1 40.24 LBS
                         Bag 2 40.13 LBS

Diameter .265

Length 3/8 to 1 1/2 inches

Total Burn Length: N/A

These pellet's were donated by BT Ent. Thanks BT for the help in my testing challenge


----------



## jtakeman

Southern Indiana Hardwood results

Temp average 250ºF

Ash volume  ounces 14 ounces

Ash weight  onces 4.96

Ash Percentage .379%

Density  45.98 LBS.

Fines volume 8 ounces

Fines weight  5.28 ounces

Fines Percentage .4%

Bag Weight Bag 1  40.14 LBS
                           Bag 2  41.69 LBS

Diameter .253

Length  3/8 to 1 1/4 inches

Total Burn Length:  25hrs  44min
These pellet's were donated by Nick at Southern Indiana Hardwoods. Thanks Nick for the help in my testing challenge 

*Pretty nice pellet from SIH. I will be looking for these Nick.*


----------



## opus74

My local retailers aren't carrying the OHPs this year.

Menard's has Indeck and Rural King has Greenway.

If any of those are available near you, I would enjoy seeing the results. 

Thanks !


----------



## jtakeman

opus74 said:
			
		

> My local retailers aren't carrying the OHPs this year.
> 
> Menard's has Indeck and Rural King has Greenway.
> 
> If any of those are available near you, I would enjoy seeing the results.
> 
> Thanks !



No Indecks near me and I tested the Greenways last season in the bigbox test. Greenways were a good pellet IMO.


----------



## mitchinpa

I am trying the Agway store brand this year.  Would love to see the specs on them.  Havent started burning yet, so I cant tell how they compare in my stove with the Greene team's I used last year.


----------



## blaster668

mitchinpa said:
			
		

> I am trying the Agway store brand this year.  Would love to see the specs on them.  Havent started burning yet, so I cant tell how they compare in my stove with the Greene team's I used last year.



Are these Agway's in a clear bag? They are supposedly Hamer Hot Ones.


----------



## jdbell

How are LG (red label) softwoods, anybody like these or Cleanfire (green)  hard/soft blend?  There going for $269.00 in southern MA


----------



## mitchinpa

blaster668 said:
			
		

> mitchinpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying the Agway store brand this year.  Would love to see the specs on them.  Havent started burning yet, so I cant tell how they compare in my stove with the Greene team's I used last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these Agway's in a clear bag? They are supposedly Hamer Hot Ones.
Click to expand...




Yup, clear bag.


----------



## warmncozy

mitchinpa said:
			
		

> blaster668 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitchinpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying the Agway store brand this year.  Would love to see the specs on them.  Havent started burning yet, so I cant tell how they compare in my stove with the Greene team's I used last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these Agway's in a clear bag? They are supposedly Hamer Hot Ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, clear bag.
Click to expand...


I thought about trying some from my local Agway where I bought my Okie's , but I thought they used all different kinds of pellets that they re-bagged. Not true?


----------



## blaster668

warmncozy said:
			
		

> mitchinpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blaster668 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitchinpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying the Agway store brand this year.  Would love to see the specs on them.  Havent started burning yet, so I cant tell how they compare in my stove with the Greene team's I used last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these Agway's in a clear bag? They are supposedly Hamer Hot Ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, clear bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought about trying some from my local Agway where I bought my Okie's , but I thought they used all different kinds of pellets that they re-bagged. Not true?
Click to expand...


This may very well be true. My Agway dealer at least claims his are Hamer's. I assumed that if its the case, Hamer probably bagged them as well. All this info has NOT been verified by myself. My next ton is going to probably be Somersets or Alleghenys, because I know 100% sure what I am getting. Any suggestions between those two brands? They are the same price at the same dealer.


----------



## blaster668

I'm really curious to see the results of your testing on the Alleghenys.


----------



## jtakeman

blaster668 said:
			
		

> I'm really curious to see the results of your testing on the Alleghenys.



Me too! I learned from balls of fire(a member here) that the Keystones are the same just a different bag. Looks like woodpellets.com is sending me 1 bag of LG's to test out. Corey sent me an email today. So I will add them to the list. More free heat!  hehe!


----------



## jtakeman

Added feature for this seasons testing is a total time of the burn. I added an hour meter to my stove that I can reset and track the time the pellets lasted. Because the test's were at a set stove setting I am going to stick with that for now. I can play the density game later!

Hopefully this add's to the testing but doesn't cause any mucking(if you know what I mean)!

LG's arrived from woodpellets.com today.  UPS guy isn't to thrilled with me though. Wonder WHY???


----------



## gbreda

Anyone heard of or used Ambiance Wood Pellets?  Did a quick search here, but found nothing.  Local place has them listed on their sign.  Dont know pricing.  may try a few bags to add to testing.....

http://woodpelletreviews.com/Reviews/Wood-Pellets/Ambiance-Wood-Pellets-by-Valfei.html

http://www.valfei.com/heating/default.aspx?lang=2


----------



## tinkabranc

gbreda said:
			
		

> Anyone heard of or used Ambiance Wood Pellets?  Did a quick search here, but found nothing.  Local place has them listed on their sign.  Dont know pricing.  may try a few bags to add to testing.....
> 
> http://woodpelletreviews.com/Reviews/Wood-Pellets/Ambiance-Wood-Pellets-by-Valfei.html
> 
> http://www.valfei.com/heating/default.aspx?lang=2



Try a few bags before buying in bulk if you can.  

I burned a few bags of these last year and though they burned hot and clean, they smelled like melted crayons to me.    :-S 
Local feed store has them every year but his prices are so nutty he can keep them.


----------



## gbreda

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> gbreda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone heard of or used Ambiance Wood Pellets?  Did a quick search here, but found nothing.  Local place has them listed on their sign.  Dont know pricing.  may try a few bags to add to testing.....
> 
> http://woodpelletreviews.com/Reviews/Wood-Pellets/Ambiance-Wood-Pellets-by-Valfei.html
> 
> http://www.valfei.com/heating/default.aspx?lang=2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try a few bags before buying in bulk if you can.
> 
> I burned a few bags of these last year and though they burned hot and clean, but they smelled like melted crayons to me.
> Local feed store has them every year but his prices are so nutty he can keep them.
Click to expand...


Thanks Tink

Melted crayons huh?  Maye Valefei mixes em with their christmas tree theme and put crayon crayon shavings in with the looney idea of colorfull flames     :lol: 

Might try a few bags, but the place selling em had awfully high prices for not so great pellets last year so I'm not all that optimistic about bulk from them.


----------



## jtakeman

A member here "Benski" tested them in the bigbox test thread. He has some numbers for them. He also has a few other brands in there to compare them to. Cubex is one of them.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/42511/P330/#539204


----------



## jtakeman

Freedom Fuel results

Temp average 229ºF

Ash volume 20 ounces

Ash weight 5.52 onces

Ash Percentage .452%

Density 44.22 LBS.

Fines volume 7 ounces

Fines 3.52 ounces

Fines Percentage .28%

Bag Weight Bag 1 39.00 LBS
                            Bag 2 39.29 LBS

Diameter .320

Length  inches 1/4 to 1 inch long

Total Burn Length: 27 hrs 26 min

*NOTE: Found corn in the bag and you could also see it in the pellets.* Just barely made the ash percentage for a Super Premium pellet.


----------



## jtakeman

Stove Chow results

Temp average 244ºF

Ash volume 15 ounces

Ash weight 7.04 onces

Ash Percentage .544%

Density  42.37 LBS.

Fines volume 6 ounces

Fines 2.88 ounces

Fines Percentage .22%

Bag Weight Bag 1 40.54 LBS
                            Bag 2 40.30 LBS

Diameter .260"

Length 1/4 to 1 inches

Total Burn Length: 23 hrs 50 min


----------



## jtakeman

Allegheny results

Temp average 256ºF

Ash volume 8 ounces

Ash weight 2.64 onces

Ash Percentage .270%

Density  44.06 LBS.

Fines volume 4 ounces

Fines 2.64 ounces

Fines Percentage .21%

Bag Weight Bag 1 39.81 LBS
                            Bag 2 39.80 LBS

Diameter .256"

Length 1/4 to 1 inches

Total Burn Length: 23 hrs 50 minLength


----------



## jtakeman

LG results *(these results are from 1 bag only)*
Temp average 247ºF

Ash volume 6 ounces

Ash weight 1.92 onces

Ash Percentage .296%

Density 44.29 LBS.

Fines volume 4 ounces

Fines 2 ounces

Fines Percentage .31%

Bag Weight Bag 1 40.48 LBS
                            Bag 2  N/A

Diameter .253"

Length  inches 1/8 to 1 1/8"

Total Burn Length:  12hrs 20min


----------



## iceman

i dont see any numbers by your results????  is it just me? only potomac has a number?


----------



## jtakeman

Just preping the thread while I have some free time. The results will be a bit. I will post them as I complete them. 

I should have just put reserve for "X" in the post to limit the confusion. Sorry!


----------



## geek

jay, will you be testing the green team from lowes this year, would be interested to know the results. They also have Nature's Own Heat.


----------



## jtakeman

geek said:
			
		

> jay, will you be testing the green team from lowes this year, would be interested to know the results. They also have Nature's Own Heat.



I am trying to test brands I didn't test last season mostly. If I have time I might? Both the Greene Teams and Nature Own did well for me last season. It would be hard to tell the difference between them. I would have no issue purchasing either brand.

Just a note:
The Potomac's are about done. Hopefully finish them tomorrow and tally the numbers. Nice having my own scale this year.


----------



## WoodPorn

OK so here's the obvious; NEWP are crap! ...well last years are anyway. Nothing scientific here, just some temps. I ran a bag of last years NEWP through the englander last Friday and was getting 200 °F  out of the convection grate, before the hopper was empty I filled it back up with Somersets and within 1 hr I had 261 °F !! That's with all the ash from NEWP's. Feed setting was at 5 for both bags.


----------



## jtakeman

woodporn,

What plant were the last seasons NEWP's from?


----------



## Corny

J-T, the rigour of your test protocol is impressive.  :coolsmile:


----------



## jtakeman

Corny said:
			
		

> J-T, the rigour of your test protocol is impressive. :coolsmile:



Thank you corny.


----------



## WoodPorn

j-takeman said:
			
		

> woodporn,
> 
> What plant were the last seasons NEWP's from?



Surprisingly enough, the Jaffrey plant.


----------



## jtakeman

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodporn,
> 
> What plant were the last seasons NEWP's from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, the Jaffrey plant.
Click to expand...


I still say the best pellet the NEWP marketed was the Green Supreme. Once they stopped selling them I stopped purchasing NEWP's. There hardwoods were about middle of the road goods and usually over priced due to the name?? Sure I am going to hear flack on this, But thats my opinion anyway.


----------



## vvvv

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> OK so here's the obvious; NEWP are crap! ...well last years are anyway. Nothing scientific here, just some temps. I ran a bag of last years NEWP through the englander last Friday and was getting 200 °F  out of the convection grate, before the hopper was empty I filled it back up with Somersets and within 1 hr I had 261 °F !! That's with all the ash from NEWP's. Feed setting was at 5 for both bags.


as the room gets warmer, the stove gets hotter. ashes block the front holes  of the burnplate so the air is somewhat prevented from blowing around the pellet bed & has to blow more thru the pellet bed + 2 1/2" pellets burn hotter than 1 1" pellet


----------



## tinkabranc

j-takeman said:
			
		

> WoodPorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodporn,
> 
> What plant were the last seasons NEWP's from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, the Jaffrey plant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still say the best pellet the NEWP marketed was the Green Supreme. Once they stopped selling them I stopped purchasing NEWP's. There hardwoods were about middle of the road goods and usually over priced due to the name?? Sure I am going to hear flack on this, But thats my opinion anyway.
Click to expand...


X2-  Green Supreme are the best of all the brands I have tried to date.  I still have some leftover from last
season.  I also found a few brands this year that are comparable as a replacement but NEWP is not the mfr.


----------



## Oilhater

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoodPorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodporn,
> 
> What plant were the last seasons NEWP's from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, the Jaffrey plant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still say the best pellet the NEWP marketed was the Green Supreme. Once they stopped selling them I stopped purchasing NEWP's. There hardwoods were about middle of the road goods and usually over priced due to the name?? Sure I am going to hear flack on this, But thats my opinion anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> X2-  Green Supreme are the best of all the brands I have tried to date.  I still have some leftover from last
> season.  I also found a few brands this year that are comparable as a replacement but NEWP is not the mfr.
Click to expand...

If you want Green Supreme's just go find some Dragon Mountain's...right BTU?


----------



## vvvv

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> OK so here's the obvious; NEWP are crap! ...well last years are anyway. Nothing scientific here, just some temps. I ran a bag of last years NEWP through the englander last Friday and was getting 200 °F  out of the convection grate, before the hopper was empty I filled it back up with Somersets and within 1 hr I had 261 °F !! That's with all the ash from NEWP's. Feed setting was at 5 for both bags.


261*/200*= 1.3 so if the good pellets had 8500btu/lb then the bad pellets had 6538 btu/lb.....................imagine that!


----------



## WoodPorn

~*~vvv~*~ said:
			
		

> WoodPorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK so here's the obvious; NEWP are crap! ...well last years are anyway. Nothing scientific here, just some temps. I ran a bag of last years NEWP through the englander last Friday and was getting 200 °F  out of the convection grate, before the hopper was empty I filled it back up with Somersets and within 1 hr I had 261 °F !! That's with all the ash from NEWP's. Feed setting was at 5 for both bags.
> 
> 
> 
> *as the room gets warmer, the stove gets hotter*. ashes block the front holes  of the burnplate so the air is somewhat prevented from blowing around the pellet bed & has to blow more thru the pellet bed + 2 1/2" pellets burn hotter than 1 1" pellet
Click to expand...


Pook this would be true if you WERE NOT using an OAK, however as the manufacturer suggests...I do!

And as I said, I did not clean out the burn plate so there was less air/more restriction and probably crappier combustion....and they were still hotter by 60 °F .


----------



## Trickyrick

~*~vvv~*~ said:
			
		

> WoodPorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK so here's the obvious; NEWP are crap! ...well last years are anyway. Nothing scientific here, just some temps. I ran a bag of last years NEWP through the englander last Friday and was getting 200 °F  out of the convection grate, before the hopper was empty I filled it back up with Somersets and within 1 hr I had 261 °F !! That's with all the ash from NEWP's. Feed setting was at 5 for both bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 261*/200*= 1.3 so if the good pellets had 8500btu/lb then the bad pellets had 6538 btu/lb.....................imagine that!
Click to expand...


Doesn't work that way and isn't that easy, the math is MUCH more complicated than that.  The easiest thing to say is that the NEWPs are NOT as efficient as Sumersets undert hose conditions.


----------



## vvvv

Trickyrick said:
			
		

> ~*~vvv~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoodPorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK so here's the obvious; NEWP are crap! ...well last years are anyway. Nothing scientific here, just some temps. I ran a bag of last years NEWP through the englander last Friday and was getting 200 °F  out of the convection grate, before the hopper was empty I filled it back up with Somersets and within 1 hr I had 261 °F !! That's with all the ash from NEWP's. Feed setting was at 5 for both bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 261*/200*= 1.3 so if the good pellets had 8500btu/lb then the bad pellets had 6538 btu/lb.....................imagine that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't work that way and isn't that easy, the math is MUCH more complicated than that.  The easiest thing to say is that the NEWPs are NOT as efficient as Sumersets undert hose conditions.
Click to expand...

i dont think air density is that critical from 200*-261*. please show me the math. whats a BOMB CALORIMETER?


----------



## vvvv

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> ~*~vvv~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoodPorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK so here's the obvious; NEWP are crap! ...well last years are anyway. Nothing scientific here, just some temps. I ran a bag of last years NEWP through the englander last Friday and was getting 200 °F  out of the convection grate, before the hopper was empty I filled it back up with Somersets and within 1 hr I had 261 °F !! That's with all the ash from NEWP's. Feed setting was at 5 for both bags.
> 
> 
> 
> *as the room gets warmer, the stove gets hotter*. ashes block the front holes  of the burnplate so the air is somewhat prevented from blowing around the pellet bed & has to blow more thru the pellet bed + 2 1/2" pellets burn hotter than 1 1" pellet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pook this would be true if you WERE NOT using an OAK, however as the manufacturer suggests...I do!
> 
> And as I said, I did not clean out the burn plate so there was less air/more restriction and probably crappier combustion....and they were still hotter by 60 °F .
Click to expand...

Oak uses outside air with temp & humidity factors, no OAK uses room air which is more evenly tempered to minimize the affect of those factors


----------



## WoodPorn

~*~vvv~*~ said:
			
		

> WoodPorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~*~vvv~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoodPorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK so here's the obvious; NEWP are crap! ...well last years are anyway. Nothing scientific here, just some temps. I ran a bag of last years NEWP through the englander last Friday and was getting 200 °F out of the convection grate, before the hopper was empty I filled it back up with Somersets and within 1 hr I had 261 °F !! That's with all the ash from NEWP's. Feed setting was at 5 for both bags.
> 
> 
> 
> *as the room gets warmer, the stove gets hotter*. ashes block the front holes of the burnplate so the air is somewhat prevented from blowing around the pellet bed & has to blow more thru the pellet bed + 2 1/2" pellets burn hotter than 1 1" pellet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pook this would be true if you WERE NOT using an OAK, however as the manufacturer suggests...I do!
> 
> And as I said, I did not clean out the burn plate so there was less air/more restriction and probably crappier combustion....and they were still hotter by 60 °F .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oak uses outside air with temp & humidity factors, no OAK uses room air which is more evenly tempered to minimize the affect of those factors
Click to expand...


By the time the OA reaches the 400 or whatever degree exchanger I'd just about guarantee there are no humidity issues, and as far as the temp, there may be a negligible difference on the output of the heat exchanger, I'd venture a guess to state that the cold air your pulling into the house by not using an OAK is more noticeable.


----------



## vvvv

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> ~*~vvv~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoodPorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~*~vvv~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoodPorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK so here's the obvious; NEWP are crap! ...well last years are anyway. Nothing scientific here, just some temps. I ran a bag of last years NEWP through the englander last Friday and was getting 200 °F out of the convection grate, before the hopper was empty I filled it back up with Somersets and within 1 hr I had 261 °F !! That's with all the ash from NEWP's. Feed setting was at 5 for both bags.
> 
> 
> 
> *as the room gets warmer, the stove gets hotter*. ashes block the front holes of the burnplate so the air is somewhat prevented from blowing around the pellet bed & has to blow more thru the pellet bed + 2 1/2" pellets burn hotter than 1 1" pellet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pook this would be true if you WERE NOT using an OAK, however as the manufacturer suggests...I do!
> 
> And as I said, I did not clean out the burn plate so there was less air/more restriction and probably crappier combustion....and they were still hotter by 60 °F .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oak uses outside air with temp & humidity factors, no OAK uses room air which is more evenly tempered to minimize the affect of those factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the time the OA reaches the 400 or whatever degree exchanger I'd just about guarantee there are no humidity issues, and as far as the temp, there may be a negligible difference on the output of the heat exchanger, I'd venture a guess to state that the cold air your pulling into the house by not using an OAK is more noticeable.
Click to expand...

aint talking about the house, talking about the thermal evaluation of the pellets & standardizind the affective factors like a BOMB CALORIMETER  does


----------



## WoodPorn

I don't think anyone knows what your talking about!


----------



## jtakeman

Unfortunately, I do. A BOMB CALORIMETER is what Twinports labs uses to test pellets for the majority of the pellet manufacturer's and Pook doesn't except what we do as proper testing. He wants lab testing. But the BOMB CALORIMETER is over $20K and nobody here is got that kind of cash.  :sick: 

Of coarse none of us ever said we were lab testing. Just trying to compare as best as possible. Starting with a clean stove and not using an OAK. Is what I have been doing. If anyone cares anymore?

Pook you sure can muck up a thread!


----------



## Taperbill

Thanks for the great clarification. I was getting a headache.

I appreciate the real world test.

We cant afford Robby robots for our golf guide or bowling ball purchases..Pictures showing jars with comparable ash and other real world testing results  are the ticket.

 The tech heads can bicker all they want.. 
give the masses what they want..

  Cheap ,clean affordable ..heat.

now about Indeck vs. Lumber jacks..and burn time vs heat output and stove feeding times


----------



## vvvv

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I do. A BOMB CALORIMETER is what Twinports labs uses to test pellets for the majority of the pellet manufacturer's and Pook doesn't except what we do as proper testing. He wants lab testing. But the BOMB CALORIMETER is over $20K and nobody here is got that kind of cash.  :sick:
> 
> Of coarse none of us ever said we were lab testing. Just trying to compare as best as possible. Starting with a clean stove and not using an OAK. Is what I have been doing. If anyone cares anymore?
> 
> Pook you sure can muck up a thread!


just read WP's post which implied 6538btu/lb pellets! without spraying water on them.& i'm mucking?


----------



## WoodPorn

~*~vvv~*~ said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I do. A BOMB CALORIMETER is what Twinports labs uses to test pellets for the majority of the pellet manufacturer's and Pook doesn't except what we do as proper testing. He wants lab testing. But the BOMB CALORIMETER is over $20K and nobody here is got that kind of cash.  :sick:
> 
> Of coarse none of us ever said we were lab testing. Just trying to compare as best as possible. Starting with a clean stove and not using an OAK. Is what I have been doing. If anyone cares anymore?
> 
> Pook you sure can muck up a thread!
> 
> 
> 
> just read WP's post which implied 6538btu/lb pellets! without spraying water on them.& i'm mucking?
Click to expand...


You need another hobby!


----------



## vvvv

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> ~*~vvv~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I do. A BOMB CALORIMETER is what Twinports labs uses to test pellets for the majority of the pellet manufacturer's and Pook doesn't except what we do as proper testing. He wants lab testing. But the BOMB CALORIMETER is over $20K and nobody here is got that kind of cash.  :sick:
> 
> Of coarse none of us ever said we were lab testing. Just trying to compare as best as possible. Starting with a clean stove and not using an OAK. Is what I have been doing. If anyone cares anymore?
> 
> Pook you sure can muck up a thread!
> 
> 
> 
> just read WP's post which implied 6538btu/lb pellets! without spraying water on them.& i'm mucking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need another hobby!
Click to expand...

Butt i like BSology!


----------



## fidiro

Knock Knock


----------



## jtakeman

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> Knock Knock



Ok I'll play along! 

"Who's there?"


----------



## jtakeman

Taperbill said:
			
		

> Thanks for the great clarification. I was getting a headache.
> 
> I appreciate the real world test.
> 
> We cant afford Robby robots for our golf guide or bowling ball purchases..Pictures showing jars with comparable ash and other real world testing results  are the ticket.
> 
> The tech heads can bicker all they want..
> give the masses what they want..
> 
> Cheap ,clean affordable ..heat.
> 
> now about Indeck vs. Lumber jacks..and burn time vs heat output and stove feeding times



Indeck I might be able to find, But Lumber Jacks might be a tough one.  I am always on the look out and you never know.


----------



## fidiro

j-takeman said:
			
		

> pelletnubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock Knock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'll play along!
> 
> "Who's there?"
Click to expand...


Philip


----------



## jtakeman

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pelletnubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock Knock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'll play along!
> 
> "Who's there?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Philip
Click to expand...


Philip Who?


----------



## fidiro

j-takeman said:
			
		

> pelletnubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pelletnubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock Knock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'll play along!
> 
> "Who's there?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Philip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Philip Who?
Click to expand...


Philip up that hopper and keep on testing.

I just had to.


----------



## jtakeman

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pelletnubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pelletnubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock Knock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'll play along!
> 
> "Who's there?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Philip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Philip Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Philip up that hopper and keep on testing.
> 
> I just had to.
Click to expand...


Yes, Sir!  hehe! good one!


----------



## fidiro

OOOPPPS added UP when Philip already includes it. :coolsmile: 

I wouldn't have even considered the pellets I bought if these tests weren't done and proof with pictures was shown.  Real world testing is us using our stoves.


----------



## jtakeman

SIH results are complete. Mighty nice pellet for $150/ton Sign me up I want some!

Nick you got a good pellet there! WOW!


----------



## jtakeman

Looks like we have a freeze warning for tonight and next weeks temps do go much higher than the low 60º's. Sure hope the Stove chow can keep the house warm. 

The Freedom Fuel are just about finished up. I should be posting results tonight and updating what I can for the stove chow.


----------



## geek

jay, I'm interested on the results of the Stove Chow from Lowes......will keep an eye to this thread tomorrow.....


----------



## imacman

geek said:
			
		

> jay, I'm interested on the results of the Stove Chow from Lowes......will keep an eye to this thread tomorrow.....



Geek, I'm sure Jay will have a little more "scientific" results on the Stove Chows, but I burned a couple of bags a week or so ago, and I was pleasantly surprised....ash was acceptable, and heat wasn't too bad.


----------



## jtakeman

imacman said:
			
		

> geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jay, I'm interested on the results of the Stove Chow from Lowes......will keep an eye to this thread tomorrow.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geek, I'm sure Jay will have a little more "scientific" results on the Stove Chows, but I burned a couple of bags a week or so ago, and I was pleasantly surprised....ash was acceptable, and heat wasn't too bad.
Click to expand...


Pete, Science isn't everything. What the seasoned burner says usually means alot. Seasoned veterans don't buy bad pellets! 

Geek, I got the temp average of 244ºF which is pretty decent. It will be sometime before they are fininshed to get all the other results. So far so good.


----------



## geek

guys, i poured 1 bag of Freedom Fuel i bought at local HD as a test and it is burning hotter than the green team i tried from lowes, much hotter..!!

Also, little fines in bag, not much.

Lastly, these freedom fuel pellets well just like the Okies, just like pine......did i miss something?

Is this a soft or hard wood pellet, it doesn't mention it on the bag, it says "Super Premium".


----------



## jtakeman

geek said:
			
		

> guys, i poured 1 bag of Freedom Fuel i bought at local HD as a test and it is burning hotter than the green team i tried from lowes, much hotter..!!
> 
> Also, little fines in bag, not much.
> 
> Lastly, these freedom fuel pellets well just like the Okies, just like pine......did i miss something?
> 
> Is this a soft or hard wood pellet, it doesn't mention it on the bag, it says "Super Premium".



Geek, I think there coming from 2 different mills. check the thread that tink has on the Freedoms. Mark Fellows found different than my batch too! My batch/mill has large diameter pellets around 5/16 of an inch. Mark said his were small. I also found corn in my batch too.

Is yours 1/4 inch diameter?


----------



## geek

yeah, these pellets are small but diameter a bit "fatter" than any other pellets i've seen, all other pellets i've tried are thinner definitely.


----------



## jtakeman

Break up a few and see if you see some corn pieces in them. You should see yellow bits in the pellet if there the same batch/mill as what I burnt. The stove chow was a lot hotter than these. 

Freedom burned OK, Better than what I thought from all the bad reviews I have seen. Just not as hot as some of the big guns.


----------



## geek

no signs of corn, yet.

I now want to check that stove chow......


----------



## jtakeman

You definetly got the fat batch!

Maybe the corn messed mine up. Corn has a funny way of burning. Slowly releasing its energy and a bit longer to get the heat. Hard to explain, But you don't get the quick flash of heat like a wood pellet. No complaints I'll burn them in the shoulders even with the corn in there.


----------



## geek

I think you're right jay, i think they may have corn in the mix (even though i haven't seen it yet) but when they started dropping in the pot I thought the stove was going into shut down cycle as the flames got really short, so i went and checked the stat and it was still "ON", so then waited a couple more minutes and they started burning normally.

The positive thing is they seem to burn hot or at least my new toy seems to like them. 

C ya....


----------



## briansol

Jay, I'm in for a shipment of SIH for next season if you are   I sent a link to BT about 'em.  Maybe they will stock them next year.


----------



## jtakeman

briansol said:
			
		

> Jay, I'm in for a shipment of SIH for next season if you are   I sent a link to BT about 'em.  Maybe they will stock them next year.



I would definetly add them to my stash!


----------



## captkirk5858

i would consider going in on  a couple ton if i were closer to you guys......


----------



## geek

jay,

yep, found corn mix with some pellets, maybe this is why i feel they're burning hot.


----------



## jtakeman

I finished the Stove Chow tonight and dumped in the Alleghany's. The Alleghany's had some nice heat. To bad I can't get them locally either!


----------



## blaster668

That's great news! The Alleghenys are one of the brands that is readily available around here, and are manufactured fairly locally. I have not tried any of them up to this point. I'm awaiting your ash results, then will likely be off to pick up a pallet.


----------



## jtakeman

blaster668 said:
			
		

> That's great news! The Alleghenys are one of the brands that is readily available around here, and are manufactured fairly locally. I have not tried any of them up to this point. I'm awaiting your ash results, then will likely be off to pick up a pallet.



blaster668, I would try a few bags first just in case. Its safer that way as YMMV compared to what I get for results from them. You just never know!

I went to Lowes looking for some Green Teams today. Figured I would test this years before I tried to put more in my basement. But Lowes was out of them. I wound up getting 2 bags of Clean Energy to try in this test thread.

We are heading to Blakeslee soon. I hope to get Counrty Pine, PWI and Western Wood Products to try. Gonna meet iron stove and get the Blazers too. I am also working on a chart for the first post. Don't seem to have the time I did last season. I'll do my best!


----------



## jtakeman

Clean Energy results

Temp average 249ºF

Ash volume 18 ounces

Ash 8.64 weight  onces

Ash Percentage .653%

Density 42.37 LBS.

Fines volume 8 ounces

Fines 3.21 ounces

Fines Percentage .242%

Bag Weight Bag 1 41.36 LBS
                            Bag 2 41.43 LBS

Diameter .267

Length  1/4 to 1 5/16

Total Burn Length: 24 hrs 05 min


----------



## captkirk5858

j-takeman said:
			
		

> blaster668 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great news! The Alleghenys are one of the brands that is readily available around here, and are manufactured fairly locally. I have not tried any of them up to this point. I'm awaiting your ash results, then will likely be off to pick up a pallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blaster668, I would try a few bags first just in case. Its safer that way as YMMV compared to what I get for results from them. You just never know!
> 
> I went to Lowes looking for some Green Teams today. Figured I would test this years before I tried to put more in my basement. But Lowes was out of them. I wound up getting 2 bags of Clean Energy to try in this test thread.
> 
> We are heading to Blakeslee soon. I hope to get Counrty Pine, PWI and Western Wood Products to try. Gonna meet iron stove and get the Blazers too. I am also working on a chart for the first post. Don't seem to have the time I did last season. I'll do my best!
Click to expand...



   Jay--- You got these results on a Sticky?


----------



## jtakeman

samm6 said:
			
		

> Jay--- You got these results on a Sticky?



No I can't sticky threads. The mods do them. Last seasons are.


----------



## slvrblkk

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Reserved for Clean Energy



Jay...you might be pleasantly surprised with these....I burned a bag this past week from Lowes....clean, hot and low ash....It _seemed_ like it had less ash than the "new" Treecycles I got the other week....*disclaimer*........my results are purely visual......

Steve


----------



## jtakeman

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reserved for Clean Energy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay...you might be pleasantly surprised with these....I burned a bag this past week from Lowes....clean, hot and low ash....It _seemed_ like it had less ash than the "new" Treecycles I got the other week....*disclaimer*........my results are purely visual......
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...


Hey Steve,

I am hoping to pick up the blazers this weekend. So if I do they will go in first. I am itchy to see how the Blazers do. Then I will continue with the pellets in this thread. Nice to hear feedback on brands I am about to try. Thanks for sharing them and It adds excitement to them for me to continue this challenge.

I might be able to get the LG's in before I pickup the Blazers. I will also include the Blazer results here.


----------



## jtakeman

Allegheny are finished and info is updated. Pretty impressive and I liked them. Any other Allegheny burners out there?

I have the LG's in. Will post the temps later!



			
				blaster668 said:
			
		

> I'm really curious to see the results of your testing on the Alleghenys.



blaster668, I really liked them Good pellet IMHO!


----------



## captkirk5858

Jay.. your so Hot your on Fire.  Keep Up the Great Work


----------



## Turbojoey

Are these the pellets that are supposedly the same as Hammer Hot Ones?


----------



## jtakeman

Turbojoey said:
			
		

> Are these the pellets that are supposedly the same as Hammer Hot Ones?



One would never know 100% But were pretty sure they are. They could change things and not tell anyone either. My local agway has named brands including Hamer Hot Ones. So I can't test them. Try a couple of bags and see if they do good for you. Post your thought on them for us if possible.


----------



## briansol

Have you checked ron's agway in Burlington? (rte 4)  I haven't been in there in years.


----------



## Turbojoey

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Turbojoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the pellets that are supposedly the same as Hammer Hot Ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One would never know 100% But were pretty sure they are. They could change things and not tell anyone either. My local agway has named brands including Hamer Hot Ones. So I can't test them. Try a couple of bags and see if they do good for you. Post your thought on them for us if possible.
Click to expand...


Ok. Maybe I will see if my Agway has them and try them. I will also go to TSC and see if they have the "Hardwood Heat" that I have read are also produced by Hammer. I am looking for another ton but want to try a different brand than the C&C Smith and Energex American my Harman dealer sells.


----------



## jtakeman

briansol said:
			
		

> Have you checked ron's agway in Burlington? (rte 4)  I haven't been in there in years.



Are they still there? I haven't stopped in a long time either. I have one in Torrington so we go there instead. I could stop on my way home someday if they do, I 'll have to call and see what they have.


----------



## briansol

Yeah, they are still there.  I tried to find their website, but it seems to just be the generic global agway site.


----------



## blaster668

Turbojoey said:
			
		

> Are these the pellets that are supposedly the same as Hammer Hot Ones?


My Agway dealer claims they are from Hamer, but these ones come in a mostly clear bag with Agway labels, I will try to get pics up.


----------



## jtakeman

Blazers results

Temp average 274ºF

Ash volume 6 ounces

Ash weight 3.04 onces

Ash Percentage .235%

Density  42.45 LBS.

Fines volume 8 ounces

Fines 3.36 ounces

Fines Percentage .261%

Bag Weight Bag 1 40.15 LBS
                            Bag 2 40.47 LBS

Diameter .257

Length  1/4 to 1 1/16

Total Burn Length: 26 hrs 58 min


----------



## jtakeman

MWP results

Temp average 243ºF

Ash volume 12 ounces

Ash weight 4.48 onces

Ash Percentage 0.351%

Density 40.91 LBS.

Fines volume 9 ounces

Fines 3.68 ounces

Fines Percentage .288%

Bag Weight Bag 1 40.21 LBS
                  Bag 2 39.64 LBS

Diameter .258

Length 1/4 to 1 

Total Burn Length: 27 hrs 48 min

*Very well done MWP. Much improved and impressive! Very clean burning pellet!*


----------



## jtakeman

PWI results

Temp average 246ºF

Ash volume 12 ounces

Ash weight 3.2 onces

Ash Percentage 0.250%

Density  42.53 LBS.

Fines volume 10 ounces

Fines 4.72 ounces

Fines Percentage .369%

Bag Weight Bag 1 40.03 LBS
                            Bag 2 40.02 LBS

Diameter .254

Length  1/8 to 1 1/4

Total Burn Length: 23hrs 06min


----------



## jtakeman

Country Pine results

Temp average 252ºF

Ash volume 15 ounces

Ash weight 4.83 onces 

Ash Percentage 0.375%

Density  43.14 LBS.

Fines volume 5 ounces

Fines weight  1.84 ounces

Fines Percentage 0.144%

Bag Weight Bag 1  40.125 LBS
                           Bag 2  39.86 LBS

Diameter .257

Length  1/4 to 1 1/2 inches

Total Burn Length:  25hrs  15min


----------



## jtakeman

Quality One results

Temp average 241ºF

Ash volume 18 ounces

Ash weight 6 onces 

Ash Percentage 0.485%

Density  41.91 LBS.

Fines volume 11 ounces

Fines weight  5.28 ounces

Fines Percentage 0.426%

Bag Weight Bag 1  38.22 LBS
                           Bag 2  39.18 LBS

Diameter .260

Length  1/4 to 1 1/4 inches

Total Burn Length: 23 hrs 21 min

These pellet's were donated by BT Ent. Thanks BT for the help in my testing challenge


----------



## geek

boy, you've been busy today, ah.

lol....

..


----------



## jtakeman

geek said:
			
		

> boy, you've been busy today, ah.
> 
> lol....
> 
> ..



 were trying boss. One promise was to keep it interesting. A couple of these brands should help!

Edit: Well I guess I wasn't done yet! Wife went to the local TSC and brought home some more goodies! We found out whats under the black overbag!  Hardwood Heat! But there $4.69/bag :-( She got 2 bags for the testing. Slave driver! hehe


----------



## jtakeman

Hardwood Heat results

Temp average 263ºF

Ash volume 13 ounces

Ash weight 3.04 onces 

Ash Percentage 0.482%

Density  43.45 LBS.

Fines volume 6 ounces

Fines weight  3.04 ounces

Fines Percentage 0.238%

Bag Weight Bag 1  40.72 LBS
                           Bag 2  39.17 LBS

Diameter .258

Length  1/8 to 1 5/8 inches

Total Burn Length: 19 hrs 53 min


----------



## geek

at least your wifey keeps an eye looking out for you.....good job for the wife, give her the thanks from the gang here.......hehe


----------



## gbreda

Dang, Jay. I thought you weren't pulling an all out test like last year. Slow down there buddy. 

Take a deep breath and repeat after me:

God, Grant me the serenety to accept that they are just pellets
The ability to drive by a stove shop without stopping
And the wisdom to go fishing

 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## geek

this is actually an addictive game, i don't need pellets at all but if i go to the home store i cannot help it and always go by the pellets to see what's going on..... %-P  :sick:


----------



## jtakeman

geek said:
			
		

> at least your wifey keeps an eye looking out for you.....good job for the wife, give her the thanks from the gang here.......hehe



geek, she knows I am only funnin with her. She reads some on here(keeps me in line). BTW she loves your avatar! I told here it looks just like you too! hehe


----------



## gbreda

How true it is geek.  Was at Lowes yesterday for something completely unrelated.  Had to check the pellets.  209/ton for Greene Team or Maines Choice.


----------



## jtakeman

gbreda said:
			
		

> Dang, Jay. I thought you weren't pulling an all out test like last year. Slow down there buddy.
> 
> Take a deep breath and repeat after me:
> 
> God, Grant me the serenety to accept that they are just pellets
> The ability to drive by a stove shop without stopping
> And the wisdom to go fishing
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work!



Nope! I am in denial!  ;-P hehe Its always just one more isn't it! I promise to stop after one more.  no really I will!

When I get the Heartlands that Gio has near him! Were gonna take a run up there in a few weeks. Pondarosa pine is another hot burning pellet! Promise!


----------



## geek

j-takeman said:
			
		

> geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least your wifey keeps an eye looking out for you.....good job for the wife, give her the thanks from the gang here.......hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geek, she knows I am only funnin with her. She reads some on here(keeps me in line). BTW she loves your avatar! I told here it looks just like you too! hehe
Click to expand...


LOL......

..


----------



## HarmonP35i

I read about alot of people having issues with pennington pellets last year. Will you be testing those pellets at all? My gf works at lowes and they are selling them for 5.97 per bag or 5.37 if you buy 50 bags. so 268.50 per ton. Lowes does price match plus 10% and i found the same pellets in my town for 180 a ton at a general store and my gf is employee so take another 10% off. we also have 3 coupons for 10 off of 50 so thats another 30 dollars off. So i can get a ton of penningtons for a very cheap price for my first ton of pellets. But even if they are very cheap would it still be worth it to buy them?


----------



## HarmonP35i

also, what about the shelled corn. In my harman manual it says i can use 50/50 mix of shelled corn and pellets. If i mix the shelled corn with the junk pellets would it help?


----------



## jtakeman

HarmonP35i said:
			
		

> I read about alot of people having issues with pennington pellets last year. Will you be testing those pellets at all? My gf works at lowes and they are selling them for 5.97 per bag or 5.37 if you buy 50 bags. so 268.50 per ton. Lowes does price match plus 10% and i found the same pellets in my town for 180 a ton at a general store and my gf is employee so take another 10% off. we also have 3 coupons for 10 off of 50 so thats another 30 dollars off. So i can get a ton of penningtons for a very cheap price for my first ton of pellets. But even if they are very cheap would it still be worth it to buy them?



I tested them last season here:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/42511/

I might add one more brand because I don't link 13(lame excuse)!. But that's it I am done! Probably will not be Penningtons. Maybe another tester???



			
				HarmonP35i said:
			
		

> also, what about the shelled corn. In my harman manual it says i can use 50/50 mix of shelled corn and pellets. If i mix the shelled corn with the junk pellets would it help?



Corn is high in ash all by itself. Somewhere around 1.2% where as the average pellet is around *.*6% about half the ash as corn. Corn takes longer to burn that a wood pellet too. Mixing gives a good benefit of both quick heat from the wood pellet and the longer lasting heat of corn(the fire doesn't burn up as quick). But you will see more ash. About *.*9% overall


----------



## captkirk5858

HarmonP35i said:
			
		

> I read about alot of people having issues with pennington pellets last year. Will you be testing those pellets at all? My gf works at lowes and they are selling them for 5.97 per bag or 5.37 if you buy 50 bags. so 268.50 per ton. Lowes does price match plus 10% and i found the same pellets in my town for 180 a ton at a general store and my gf is employee so take another 10% off. we also have 3 coupons for 10 off of 50 so thats another 30 dollars off. So i can get a ton of penningtons for a very cheap price for my first ton of pellets. But even if they are very cheap would it still be worth it to buy them?




 Try Before you Buy..... especially if you have a thought that people had issues with them last year. 

 Every Stove and USER burn a bit diferently...


----------



## captkirk5858

geek said:
			
		

> this is actually an addictive game, i don't need pellets at all but if i go to the home store i cannot help it and always go by the pellets to see what's going on..... %-P  :sick:



  The one thing I DIDN'T need was anther addition... Dammit!!


----------



## jtakeman

samm6 said:
			
		

> geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is actually an addictive game, i don't need pellets at all but if i go to the home store i cannot help it and always go by the pellets to see what's going on..... %-P  :sick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing I DIDN'T need was anther addition... Dammit!!
Click to expand...


To late for you too!  hehe


----------



## captkirk5858

Unfortunatly........ As i found myself today  peaking in a  hole of a pallet to see what Brand the NEW delivery  was.........


----------



## Turbojoey

Ok, so I went to Lowes (Edwardsville, PA) today to see what they had. They had about 7 pallets of Somersets sitting outside. All they had inside as separates was "Wood Fiber Something" and no one knew anything about the Somersets except that they have been sitting outside for a long time. 

Made my way to TSC (Hanover,PA) and found a nice stack of Hardwood Heat inside. Their stock pile is kept indoors, and run $225/ton. I picked up 2 bags to test myself, but looks like you may beat me to it!! Either way, I'm hoping they are better than the Energex I am burning now. I've only had the stove for 2 weeks but these Energex seem to pile ash up in the burn pot quite quickly. 

I'll let you know what I think but I'm really hoping you find good results as I would love to pick up a ton of these.


----------



## jayd65

I used a ton of the Energex once, never again, like you the ash just piled up, real pain in the rear!


----------



## jayd65

I am using the New England premium, I go through about 7, and 1/2 tons per year this is forth year with pellet stove. Last year I thought I would save money, and used Maine pellets, the ones in the white bag, really lite ash just built up fast, and had to clean stove every 5 days. that  sucked.


----------



## jtakeman

Turbojoey said:
			
		

> Ok, so I went to Lowes (Edwardsville, PA) today to see what they had. They had about 7 pallets of Somersets sitting outside. All they had inside as separates was "Wood Fiber Something" and no one knew anything about the Somersets except that they have been sitting outside for a long time.
> 
> Made my way to TSC (Hanover,PA) and found a nice stack of Hardwood Heat inside. Their stock pile is kept indoors, and run $225/ton. *I picked up 2 bags to test myself, but looks like you may beat me to it!!* Either way, I'm hoping they are better than the Energex I am burning now. I've only had the stove for 2 weeks but these Energex seem to pile ash up in the burn pot quite quickly.
> 
> I'll let you know what I think but I'm really hoping you find good results as I would love to pick up a ton of these.



I have a ways to go before I can burn them, So if you burn them first? Getting feedback from more than just my 2 cents is good. The more we get might be a good thing. I burned pellets I like and some friends had issue's with them. So the more stoves there tried in and and the feedback from the stove owners might show us a better bigger picture. One stove and owner isn't much to go by. Please post your results  when you have burned these. 

The results I expect are going to be similar to the Hamers I tested last season. Hamer is bagging these, Plus a few others too! But batch variance could show up. You never know.


----------



## jtakeman

Blazers=274ºF Holy Cow!

Why can't we get more Douglas Fir brands in New England??? Logistics. Errrr!

BTU, You there? What is the density of your Clean Burn doug fir pellets? The Blazers were only 42.45 LBS/CuFT and Look at the heat on them. They say the fiber doesn't matter. Hah! I want more Douglas Fir! Just aint fair I tell ya!  :sick:  >:-(  :sick:


----------



## Turbojoey

Ok, so I started a bag of Hardwood Heat about 2 hours ago...after I scraped the crud off the inside of the stove from the Energex. 

My initial observation is that the HH are smaller in diameter than Energex, and lighter in color. Upon pouring them into the hopper and spreading them around with my hand they made a nice, solid, clicking sound with each other, as opposed to the Energex who had a softer sound. (Hey, I've only been at this for 2 weeks, it's as technical as I can get!)

With stove temp on 3 (Harman P61), they are burning nicely and cleaner so far, with a temp just shy of 200ºF. The flame is smaller in comparison to the Energex, but seems to be an equivalent heat. (I wouldn't know for sure since I haven't measured temp of Energex). Even if they are putting out the same amount of heat, I will enjoy not having to scrape the ash mound from the burn pot every day! 

I hope to have an update for everyone later, and if there is some other data that you would like to know let me know and I'll try my best.


----------



## jtakeman

BTU said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazers=274ºF Holy Cow!
> 
> Why can't we get more Douglas Fir brands in New England??? Logistics. Errrr!
> 
> BTU, You there? What is the density of your Clean Burn doug fir pellets? The Blazers were only 42.45 LBS/CuFT and Look at the heat on them. They say the fiber doesn't matter. Hah! I want more Douglas Fir! Just aint fair I tell ya! :sick: >:-( :sick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply can't get the Douglas Fir pellets from WA or OR back to NE and have a retailer be able to retail them under $300...($325-$350 is more realistic). Find me one or two other retailers that are willing (or their customers) that will pay these prices and I will get some back there. But too many people are only interested in what they can buy the cheapest at and as you can see, a Douglas Fir pellet won't fall into that category.
> 
> You have some excellent brands on the West Coast, Clean Burn, Bear Mtn., Atlas, Pinnacle Fir and that is just for starters, but until the railways will either lower their rates or truckers start working for free....don't expect to see these products anytime soon in any volume on the East Coast. Another thing to consider, is most of these mills aren't as large as some in the mid-west or back east and simply don't have the volumes to move. Their local markets support these pellets pretty well, so there just isn't the pressure to move this product to other markets like some other products.
> 
> Any mill that has access to shipping ports also is involved with export and that could also play a key role why they don't play in the retail market as much. Larger volumes, committed for a longer period of time and don't have the same hassle as bagging/palletizing and trucking/railing to another market, when they can ship bulk to a port much closer.
> 
> Know this isn't what you probably want to hear, but the facts are what they are. If you want a REALLY GREAT Douglas Fir pellets anywhere in NE, it will cost big time and with as many good pellets already available at probably much less cost, I don't see any sort of substainable market to support bringing in any real volume to satisfy this niche.
> 
> If some dealer or group of clients (working thru a dealer) want to buy some at these levels, I would be more than happy to help, but so far, my phone hasn't been ringing off the hook for me to supply DFir to NE at over $320 per ton.... :shut:
Click to expand...



Well here you go with the yada yada. Sorry to ruffle your pretty little feathers brother. *Getting the Doug fir rant wasn't directed at you *and I should have separated the question that I did have for you. Which was only about the density of the pellet. The rest was just a slight rant I have had for many years and Again it was not directed to you. I see so many empty trucks heading back to the east coast and most of the other goods we get are from the west coast.

With your rant I have one thing to say. Blazer has some how managed to bring them to Mass. If you can't bring yours to CT or MA. Then I will look into getting Blazers or another brand stocked at a local dealer. I may only buy 1 ton per season but its better than nada. I might be able to get a few others interested in them? 

Geez BTU, Step of the horse and relax! Your not the only Douglas Fir pellet maker! Wow, No wonder its so hot in AZ!

Could you answer the question on desity? That's all I was interested in really!


----------



## jtakeman

BTU said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazers=274ºF Holy Cow!
> 
> Why can't we get more Douglas Fir brands in New England??? Logistics. Errrr!
> 
> BTU, You there? What is the density of your Clean Burn doug fir pellets? The Blazers were only 42.45 LBS/CuFT and Look at the heat on them. They say the fiber doesn't matter. Hah! I want more Douglas Fir! Just aint fair I tell ya! :sick: >:-( :sick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply can't get the Douglas Fir pellets from WA or OR back to NE and have a retailer be able to retail them under $300...($325-$350 is more realistic). Find me one or two other retailers that are willing (or their customers) that will pay these prices and I will get some back there. But too many people are only interested in what they can buy the cheapest at and as you can see, a Douglas Fir pellet won't fall into that category.
> 
> You have some excellent brands on the West Coast, Clean Burn, Bear Mtn., Atlas, Pinnacle Fir and that is just for starters, but until the railways will either lower their rates or truckers start working for free....don't expect to see these products anytime soon in any volume on the East Coast. Another thing to consider, is most of these mills aren't as large as some in the mid-west or back east and simply don't have the volumes to move. Their local markets support these pellets pretty well, so there just isn't the pressure to move this product to other markets like some other products.
> 
> Any mill that has access to shipping ports also is involved with export and that could also play a key role why they don't play in the retail market as much. Larger volumes, committed for a longer period of time and don't have the same hassle as bagging/palletizing and trucking/railing to another market, when they can ship bulk to a port much closer.
> 
> Know this isn't what you probably want to hear, but the facts are what they are. If you want a REALLY GREAT Douglas Fir pellets anywhere in NE, it will cost big time and with as many good pellets already available at probably much less cost, I don't see any sort of substainable market to support bringing in any real volume to satisfy this niche.
> 
> If some dealer or group of clients (working thru a dealer) want to buy some at these levels, I would be more than happy to help, but so far, my phone hasn't been ringing off the hook for me to supply DFir to NE at over $320 per ton.... :shut:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well here you go with the yada yada. Sorry to ruffle your pretty little feathers brother. *Getting the Doug fir rant wasn't directed at you *and I should have separated the question that I did have for you. Which was only about the density of the pellet. The rest was just a slight rant I have had for many years and Again it was not directed to you. I see so many empty trucks heading back to the east coast and most of the other goods we get are from the west coast.
> 
> With your rant I have one thing to say. Blazer has some how managed to bring them to Mass. If you can't bring yours to CT or MA. Then I will look into getting Blazers or another brand stocked at a local dealer. I may only buy 1 ton per season but its better than nada. I might be able to get a few others interested in them?
> 
> Geez BTU, Step of the horse and relax! Your not the only Douglas Fir pellet maker! Wow, No wonder its so hot in AZ!
> 
> Could you answer the question on desity? That's all I was interested in really!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about....I don't even make a DFir pellet....LOL
> But we do distribute them on the West Coast....and my feathers weren't ruffled at all...I was just stating FACTS. I would be curious as to how much product Robbins sells each season of the Blazers...my guess would be less than 2 truck loads, but this is only a guess and I just can't justify the cost to do that, for so little volume.
> 
> As far as the density is concerned, I have no idea, so will have to get back to you on that.
> Very few truckers (if any) would go from one coast to the other without a load. you are talking about $1100 just in fuel costs to do that, so either they have one massively profitable head haul or they are just running empty to get another load (maybe a couple of hundred miles at most)....trucking is about as competitive a business as there is and I just can't see how any trucker can absorb costs like that and still keep his head above water for any length of time. Sometimes you will see truckers run longer stretches empty if they can make it up on the other side...an example would be in FL or CA with fruits and veggies that HAVE to get to market at a certain time...Xmas trees are another good example.
Click to expand...


I also sent the density question to Bear Mountain, Armstrong, Atlas and WOW. Atlas sent me a link to there testing results And there density is 42.2 lbs/cu ft. and I attached the results. Honestly I was expecting much higher density. I didn't check it years ago and didn't know how to either. So either the Moisture content(yes moisture content effects BTU's rather badly) in the Blazers is super low or there is something within the fiber that gives them a boost. Gotta check the density on the Cubex. I should have bought the stinking moisture meter too! Well gives me a reason to test next season I guess! I'll save a pound of the Blazers for the moisture test in a sealed bag. Off to find a meter!

No problem on the pellets BTU our New England Oak is pretty close and its far cheaper than the Western fir. Guess I'll stay a hardheaded hardwoods guy. ;-P  Or see if Vermont wood pellet can produce a local fir only pellet. I know there mixing in some fir!


----------



## jtakeman

BTU said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem on the pellets BTU our New England Oak is pretty close and its far cheaper than the Western fir. Guess I'll stay a hardheaded hardwoods guy. ;-P  Or see if Vermont wood pellet can produce a local fir only pellet. I know there mixing in some fir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it wouldn't be Douglas Fir and I think that might make the difference....good to find out...keep those test results coming Jay…excellent work
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Your probably right! This stuff keeps it interesting for me. Doing the actual work is getting "OLD".

Edit: 
Can't wait to try the Country Pine, Now knowing its an Atlas pellet should be a good one too!


----------



## iron stove

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Blazers=274ºF Holy Cow!
> 
> Why can't we get more Douglas Fir brands in New England??? Logistics. Errrr!



274 a new RECORD 

 As for the fines and such, they did get a lot of handling before they got to your place


----------



## jtakeman

iron stove said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazers=274ºF Holy Cow!
> 
> Why can't we get more Douglas Fir brands in New England??? Logistics. Errrr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 274 a new RECORD
> 
> As for the fines and such, they did get a lot of handling before they got to your place
Click to expand...


We gave them an extra durability test and they still passed spec of <.5% Same with the SIH that hitched a ride in a UPS truck and got dropped(literately) on my door step. They too passed! 

It got really cold and windy last night. Pretty glad I had a good pellet in the stove. House was toasty this morning and the stove was off as the stat was made at 72ºF. Might take a bit to burn these!


----------



## Turbojoey

FWIW, as far as the Hardwood Heat pellets from TSC go I will be picking up 1 ton. I have been running the P61 on them since 10:00 Saturday AM (2 bags), and am very satisfied. Like I said earlier, I dont have much of a scientific review to give on them but from an Average Joe point of view, he heat is nice and they are MUCH cleaner that the Energex American. It seems like it takes less flame to produce the same heat as Energex. The biggest thing for me is the low amount of ash that is in the burn pot. The Energex "gunked" up the stove quite a bit. 

I look forward to j-takeman's study on them.


----------



## deprayb

Really thinking about getting a trailor load of those SIH up here in Bloomfield, CT only problem is they don't have a truckers who will drive this far :/ maybe my guy will do it for me but the price on those pellets are very reasonable and from what your test say J they are a decent pellet. But a pellet that I can sell for $150/ton and is low ash with decent btu sounds pretty good to me


----------



## geek

for that price put me on the list...!!


----------



## jtakeman

BTU said:
			
		

> deprayb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really thinking about getting a trailor load of those SIH up here in Bloomfield, CT only problem is they don't have a truckers who will drive this far :/ maybe my guy will do it for me but the price on those pellets are very reasonable and from what your test say J they are a decent pellet. But a pellet that I can sell for $150/ton and is low ash with decent btu sounds pretty good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian my guess would be that you have $80+ per ton to get them to you, which makes them not as good a deal as it looks on the surface....
Click to expand...


Brian I agree with BTU. Logistics will hurt the price. But if you can get a truckload or 2 and market them at a reasonable price? I'll buy my next seasons stash from you. But one thing you might also want to think about is if you do get them and you cust love them. Can you continue to supply the demand? Because there going to sell!


----------



## briansol

That 150 price was consumer per ton retail.  a dealer picking up by the truck load can get an even better deal.  Even if it costs $80 a ton, it still can be a profitable sell at $225.... and i'm in for a couple tons at that price


----------



## deprayb

you know it doug, I ran the numbers after getting a quote from them for delivery and lets just say it's not worth it. Even if I could get them to my shop for under $50 per ton it still wouldn't be worth it. I'm burning those Curran blend right now in my stove and I'm really pleased with the heat and the amount of ash as of now and I can get the blend much cheaper than either than soft or hardwood pellets alone. Looks like Okanagan and the Curran lineup may be our new deal. Great softwoods from okanagan and a cheaper but still solid pellet from curran. Guess will just have to wait and see


----------



## mascoma

BTU -- in regard to coast to coast transport...

Seeing as you are building a nice NE following, and we are ripe for pellet growth here with all the oil burners in basements, have you looked into bulk rail shipment and packing on the east coast?  
NEWP used to do it, if they don't still, so it worked financially at some point.


----------



## jtakeman

BTU said:
			
		

> mascoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTU -- in regard to coast to coast transport...
> 
> Seeing as you are building a nice NE following, and we are ripe for pellet growth here with all the oil burners in basements, have you looked into bulk rail shipment and packing on the east coast?
> NEWP used to do it, if they don't still, so it worked financially at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have looked at it in every possible way...but the numbers still don't work the way they need to ....We would LOVE to do some bulk/custom bagging somewhere in NE if it makes sense, but there are a lot more factors than one might think than to just bring it box cars....pluses and minuses on both sides here, but the railways just aren't set up or willing to play ball yet regarding bulk ...in our opinion. Not to say it won't happen at some point, just haven't been able to do it quite yet.
Click to expand...


I hear there is a nice place somewhere in Mass sitting there doing nothing and might be able to be scored pretty cheap? AFAIK there are tracks going right to the building. Silo's and the works, Fairly new too. But the previous occupant couldn't make a profit doing it though.


----------



## jtakeman

BTU said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTU -- in regard to coast to coast transport...
> 
> Seeing as you are building a nice NE following, and we are ripe for pellet growth here with all the oil burners in basements, have you looked into bulk rail shipment and packing on the east coast?
> NEWP used to do it, if they don't still, so it worked financially at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have looked at it in every possible way...but the numbers still don't work the way they need to ....We would LOVE to do some bulk/custom bagging somewhere in NE if it makes sense, but there are a lot more factors than one might think than to just bring it box cars....pluses and minuses on both sides here, but the railways just aren't set up or willing to play ball yet regarding bulk ...in our opinion. Not to say it won't happen at some point, just haven't been able to do it quite yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear there is a nice place somewhere in Mass sitting there doing nothing and might be able to be scored pretty cheap? AFAIK there are tracks going right to the building. Silo's and the works, Fairly new too. But the previous occupant couldn't make a profit doing it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know who you are talking about, but the bagging side of things isn't the real issue, it's what you have to pay the railroads to get it there. There lies the problem and it is something we are working on to see if we can't  make it happen, but things in that world don't always happen overnight....if you know what I mean....stay tuned.....
Click to expand...


One would think bulk is less work for the railroads than loading rail cars. Unless the railcars are loaded by the manufacture. What about the bagging labor? Labor rates in New England have to be more than whats out west. Were all rich here in New England ya know!


----------



## Gweeper64

CSX is in the process of moving the rail yard in Allston out west by expanding the yards in Worcester and Palmer (to allow for more commuter trains between Worcester and Boston). So, things will be changing in the realm of rail shipping to NE soon ("soon" being a relative term; it will be a couple of years before everything is completely moved).

Double stack containers seem to be what the railroads prefer these days. Easy to load/unload and transfer to trucks.


----------



## Gweeper64

They are supposed to be rebuilding some bridges as part of all this yard relocation. I don't know if they are the same as those you refer to. There is private, state and fed $ going into it though. Hopefully whatever happens improves things for the pellet market around here.

Apologies for taking this thread further off topic. 

We now return you to our regular programming. ;-)


----------



## jtakeman

Gweeper64,

I am a rail buff. Son and I love to watch the rail vids and go chasing our local road. The Housy. So this was very interesting to me! And if getting our pellets shipping charges reduce even a smidge is interesting. Learning about how they are getting to me is interesting. Seeing that some brands go thru a Mass distrubution facility, I'll bet they are hauled by CSX. My son would hope Union Pacific had something to do with them along the way.

Are you in the business or just a buff like me?


----------



## tinkabranc

Rail buff here too, but not when the driver leans on the horn for atleast a half mile
at 5:00am every morning ;-) 

I live about 2 miles from the interchange tracks but in the winter we can hear the engine 
chugging so loud it sounds like they are in my backyard.

Come on BTU...give us a hint - where abouts in MA?


----------



## Gweeper64

Just a buff here too.  Well... I was a long time ago anyway; me and my dad when I was growing up. We were H.O. modelers too. (I was a Chessie fan, pre-CSX days. He was a D&H fan). After I went off to school and what not, I just never had much time for it. I still have an interest though. I have the P&W line between Worcester and Gardner a few hundred yards through the woods from my house.


----------



## captkirk5858

WOW.. This Thread is WAY off Topic.

   (Love it)

   BTW Jay.  Is your burn time readings  per bag or for Two  in your Testing?


----------



## jtakeman

samm6 said:
			
		

> WOW.. This Thread is WAY off Topic.
> 
> (Love it)
> 
> BTW Jay.  Is your burn time readings  per bag or for Two  in your Testing?



Yep, We tend to stray sometimes.   ;-P 

The Length of burn is form the 2 bag weights combined. I should be able to figure out my average pounds per hour with them too. But probably over-kill! Only one with a one bag length is the LG's as thats all I tested. 

Once you add the new stove and pack in the in route ton. Add the piggy stuff to your sig please! you earned it!


----------



## captkirk5858

j-takeman said:
			
		

> samm6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.. This Thread is WAY off Topic.
> 
> (Love it)
> 
> BTW Jay.  Is your burn time readings  per bag or for Two  in your Testing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, We tend to stray sometimes.   ;-P
> 
> The Length of burn is form the 2 bag weights combined. I should be able to figure out my average pounds per hour with them too. But probably over-kill! Only one with a one bag length is the LG's as thats all I tested.
> 
> Once you add the new stove and pack in the in route ton. Add the piggy stuff to your sig please! you earned it!
Click to expand...


  Tanks me Friend..... I will.  Building Hearth Pad now. should be done in the AM.

  hope to start cutting hole in wall tomorrow. 

  Then again... highs in the 50's need to get rest of yard work completed and garden tilled and covered. 

  Winter is here for us. Snow just Melted yesturday... Lows stable in the 20's


----------



## kofkorn

Any chance of the moderators applying the sticky to this thread?  I love using it when looking at pellets, and I'm sure that many other members would benefit from seeing this at the top.

thanks!


----------



## jtakeman

Vermont Wood Pellets results

Temp average 249ºF

Ash volume 12 ounces

Ash weight 3.25 onces

Ash Percentage 0.246%

Density 42.76 LBS.

Fines volume 8 ounces

Fines 3.63 ounces

Fines Percentage 0.276%

Bag Weight Bag 1 41.03 LBS
                       Bag 2 40.41 LBS

Diameter .254

Length 1/4 to 1 1/4

Total Burn Length: 27 hrs 37 min


----------



## jtakeman

Okanagan results

Temp average 265ºF

Ash volume 12 ounces

Ash weight 3.68 onces

Ash Percentage 0.284%

Density 44.98 LBS.

Fines volume 4 ounces

Fines 2.08 ounces

Fines Percentage 0.161%

Bag Weight Bag 1 40.59 LBS
                       Bag 2 40.28 LBS

Diameter .255

Length 1/4 to 1

Total Burn Length: 23 hrs 42 min


----------



## jtakeman

Reserved for


----------



## jtakeman

Reserved for


----------



## jtakeman

Reserved for


----------



## captkirk5858

Jay.. Would you consider putting together a video on each of your test steps?  i am sure the rest of the gang would find it as interesting as your results are!!


----------



## jtakeman

Honestly this would be the most boring vid on the planet. Watching me clean my stove would be brutal. Shifting ash and screening pellets probably not much more interesting either. If I find the time maybe? My camera skills aren't the greatest either. I would have to hire the wifey. Not sure I can afford here going rate!


----------



## briansol

give me a call :D  i have a flip and can edit it up to make it about 8 seconds of action :D


----------



## Toycruiser84

Thanks j for the great info. This is my first year burning wood pellets and im buying my first ton based on your review. Going with the maine woods for one im from maine and 2 they impressed you! THanks again


----------



## Oilhater

Turbojoey said:
			
		

> Are these the pellets that are supposedly the same as Hammer Hot Ones?


 My local Agway (Hooksett NH) said their Agway brand was made by NEWP. Sooo...does it matter which one you are at?????


----------



## jtakeman

oilhater said:
			
		

> Turbojoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the pellets that are supposedly the same as Hammer Hot Ones?
> 
> 
> 
> My local Agway (Hooksett NH) said their Agway brand was made by NEWP. Sooo...does it matter which one you are at?????
Click to expand...


Good question, I guess they could rebag whatever they want or whatever is easiest for a particlular area. Don't really know for certain. I have also seen some that really don't know and say things untrue. If NEWP is popular and they want to move there pellets. Guess they can say whatever they want as its hard to prove. My local Agway sells named brand pellets so, I will be not much help here.

I suppose we could all contact our local agway stores that carry them and see what there saying?


----------



## Toycruiser84

Hey j. How do you measure the temp?


----------



## jtakeman

Toycruiser84 said:
			
		

> Hey j. How do you measure the temp?



TC84 check these links to the other test thread. I have the info there. Hope it helps

post 199

post 214


----------



## beaconpcs

I looked into bringing the Blazers in back in 2009, but to ship a box car from there into CT was about 11000 just in freight. Plus to do it during the winter months is tough because the RR is not always the speediest bunch. I had STR leave a box car of pellets in the Plainville, CT yard for about 4 weeks in late 2008, hard to pay bills without inventory!


----------



## jeffd3889

New to pellets, have burned about 25 bags so far and have had excellent results overall. We have tried Cubex, Somerset and Stove Chow so far and lots of heat from all. I have noticed a lot of build up(cakes of ash) in the Wear Plate with the Somerset when compared with the Cubex. So far we only need to burn on settings 1-3. 
The Somerset and Stove Chow are $215/ton and Cubex $250/ton. 
so here are some of my newbie questions:
Is the extra build up anything to be concerned about?
Is this build up what they call "clinkers"?
Has anyone else used/tested Cubex?

Thanks!


----------



## jtakeman

BTU said:
			
		

> beaconpcs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I looked into bringing the Blazers in back in 2009, but to ship a box car from there into CT was about 11000 just in freight.* Plus to do it during the winter months is tough because the RR is not always the speediest bunch. I had STR leave a box car of pellets in the Plainville, CT yard for about 4 weeks in late 2008, hard to pay bills without inventory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls is why you don't see many Douglas Fir pellets in NE and if you do they are well over $300 per ton....just do the math...it doesn't lie and when you add in cost of goods, and a retail mark up (a dealer does have to make something or why do it right?)......there you have it....it just plain costs too much.......
Click to expand...


 %-P Looks like I need to move to the west.  But If the Cubies stay decently priced maybe not! :cheese:


----------



## captkirk5858

j-takeman said:
			
		

> BTU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaconpcs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I looked into bringing the Blazers in back in 2009, but to ship a box car from there into CT was about 11000 just in freight.* Plus to do it during the winter months is tough because the RR is not always the speediest bunch. I had STR leave a box car of pellets in the Plainville, CT yard for about 4 weeks in late 2008, hard to pay bills without inventory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls is why you don't see many Douglas Fir pellets in NE and if you do they are well over $300 per ton....just do the math...it doesn't lie and when you add in cost of goods, and a retail mark up (a dealer does have to make something or why do it right?)......there you have it....it just plain costs too much.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> %-P Looks like I need to move to the west.  But If the Cubies stay decently priced maybe not! :cheese:
Click to expand...


 We do have the readily available Vermont Wood Pellets for around 250 ton...


----------



## flynfrfun

j-takeman said:
			
		

> BTU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaconpcs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I looked into bringing the Blazers in back in 2009, but to ship a box car from there into CT was about 11000 just in freight.* Plus to do it during the winter months is tough because the RR is not always the speediest bunch. I had STR leave a box car of pellets in the Plainville, CT yard for about 4 weeks in late 2008, hard to pay bills without inventory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls is why you don't see many Douglas Fir pellets in NE and if you do they are well over $300 per ton....just do the math...it doesn't lie and when you add in cost of goods, and a retail mark up (a dealer does have to make something or why do it right?)......there you have it....it just plain costs too much.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> %-P Looks like I need to move to the west.  But If the Cubies stay decently priced maybe not! :cheese:
Click to expand...


Come on out J,  my local HD has Blazers for $3.79/bag, but I'm using Clean Burn right now.    Wasn't sure if Blazers are good.  My Clean Burn pretty much have zero fines.  Just got my first pellet stove and didn't realize how fortunate we are in the NW to have Douglas Fir pellets available. :bug: 
Flynfrfun


----------



## jtakeman

samm6 said:
			
		

> We do have the readily available Vermont Wood Pellets for around 250 ton...



samm6, Depending on price they should do fine, So should Okies Spruce Pointe Barefoot Hamer and Cubex. Last spring early buy cubies deal was hard to pass on. So I scarfed them! 



			
				flynfrfun said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> %-P Looks like I need to move to the west.  But If the Cubies stay decently priced maybe not! :cheese:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on out J,  my local HD has Blazers for $3.79/bag, but I'm using Clean Burn right now.    Wasn't sure if Blazers are good.  My Clean Burn pretty much have zero fines.  Just got my first pellet stove and didn't realize how fortunate we are in the NW to have Douglas Fir pellets available. :bug:
> Flynfrfun
Click to expand...


Every now and again. I can get some DF around here. Just enough to tease me. A couple years ago HomeDepot had Blazers. I grabbed all I could and went back for more. Haven't seen them since.

Maybe when I am ready to retire? Hopefully you'll save me some.


----------



## Rooscooter

Greetings to all......I am new to the site and have been going through the threads soaking in all of the wisdom from the community on all things fire related.  

I thought I would join in on this conversation and let everyone know my experience with several pellet brands indigenous to the Pacific Northwest that I use or have tried.  

I have two Bosca Spirit 500 pellet stoves doing the primary heating in a 4500+sf home.  I use between 3 and 5 tons a year weather dependent. 

Brands in this area that I use on a regular basis are:

North Idaho Energy Pellets:  High BTU Fir Blend - These are the most consistent pellets I've used and have very little ash and almost no fines in the bag.  These are the same year in and year out.  They are very hot burning.  

Westwood Premium Pellets (AKA Okanagan Pellets from British Columbia).  These are my second favorite locally as they burn the hottest (all Douglas Fir) and are very consistent in quality. One thing that jumps out is the consistency in length of pellet.  They are almost all 5/8" long.....the entire bag!  This along with being very clean (no fines in the bags) make for a jamb proof pellet.  

Lignetics Premium Wood Pellets of Idaho:  Used to be the pellet of choice, however some very dirty bags and a ton a clinkers last year have all but put them out of my regular purchases.  These Fir Blend pellets were known for being very hot and relatively clean. 

Atlas Ultra Premium Douglas Fir Wood Pellets:  A very good pellet and very well priced at certain times of the year. Hot, clean and consistent.  

Rocky Canyon Ultra Premium Red Fir Wood Pellets:  A red fir pellet (very red in appearance with a wonderful smell) made in North Central Idaho that has some issues with consistency.  These pellets burn very hot, however the bags are full of dust and dirt that have tainted this brand for me.  

Blazers Premium Wood Pellets:  These are not sold around here like they used to be.  They were a good pellet that had very little ash.  Medium on the heat scale though. 

This year we saw a drop in prices around here that brought these Premium Brands down around $200.00 a ton delivered (free delivery when ordering 2 tons or more).  This makes them 10% or so cheaper than Natural Gas for heating (we have very low NG rates in our area).  When the price is over $230/ton its cheaper to use a 90% efficient gas furnace.


----------



## fidiro

It's been a while since I've been here and finally finished my first clean bag of TC.  I don't know how many bags one has to go through to be a pellet pig but I know I failed that test.  I'm constantly feeding the wood eater and don't have a need for much of the pellet stove.

Now I started this bag with a clean stove and don't know how I got about 28 ounces of very fine ash.  This bag was started the last time I posted here probably 2 weeks ago and stove went through about 15 start ups.  I always kept stove on low settings so I don't know if that makes it more ashy.  Or is it that I didn't use the famous mason jar.  Could it be the wifeys pyrex is labeled wrong????NOT  I topped the pyrex off at the 16 ounce first dumped it in the trash and threw the rest in to find another 12 ouces.

I'm happy with the heat they put out, they smell good and stove never shuts down on low setting which it would shut off when I was using Clean Energy last season.  As for the ash, if low setting creates more ash then I will have to live with it or slow down the wood stove.  I cleaned stove again to see if I get the same results for another run of TC.  I'll try a few more bags over the next few weeks then I'll try the Clean Energy and the Greeneteam.


----------



## captkirk5858

Rooscooter said:
			
		

> Greetings to all......I am new to the site and have been going through the threads soaking in all of the wisdom from the community on all things fire related.
> 
> I thought I would join in on this conversation and let everyone know my experience with several pellet brands indigenous to the Pacific Northwest that I use or have tried.
> 
> I have two Bosca Spirit 500 pellet stoves doing the primary heating in a 4500+sf home.  I use between 3 and 5 tons a year weather dependent.
> 
> Brands in this area that I use on a regular basis are:
> 
> North Idaho Energy Pellets:  High BTU Fir Blend - These are the most consistent pellets I've used and have very little ash and almost no fines in the bag.  These are the same year in and year out.  They are very hot burning.
> 
> Westwood Premium Pellets (AKA Okanagan Pellets from British Columbia).  These are my second favorite locally as they burn the hottest (all Douglas Fir) and are very consistent in quality. One thing that jumps out is the consistency in length of pellet.  They are almost all 5/8" long.....the entire bag!  This along with being very clean (no fines in the bags) make for a jamb proof pellet.
> 
> Lignetics Premium Wood Pellets of Idaho:  Used to be the pellet of choice, however some very dirty bags and a ton a clinkers last year have all but put them out of my regular purchases.  These Fir Blend pellets were known for being very hot and relatively clean.
> 
> Atlas Ultra Premium Douglas Fir Wood Pellets:  A very good pellet and very well priced at certain times of the year. Hot, clean and consistent.
> 
> Rocky Canyon Ultra Premium Red Fir Wood Pellets:  A red fir pellet (very red in appearance with a wonderful smell) made in North Central Idaho that has some issues with consistency.  These pellets burn very hot, however the bags are full of dust and dirt that have tainted this brand for me.
> 
> Blazers Premium Wood Pellets:  These are not sold around here like they used to be.  They were a good pellet that had very little ash.  Medium on the heat scale though.
> 
> This year we saw a drop in prices around here that brought these Premium Brands down around $200.00 a ton delivered (free delivery when ordering 2 tons or more).  This makes them 10% or so cheaper than Natural Gas for heating (we have very low NG rates in our area).  When the price is over $230/ton its cheaper to use a 90% efficient gas furnace.



  Welcome to the Forum.  You have a nice stash of Quality pellets at hand in your area.  We would love to hear about your installs and pics are allways worth a thousand words.  Your experience is of value so please share away.

   Stay warm


----------



## Rooscooter

samm6 said:
			
		

> Rooscooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to all......I am new to the site and have been going through the threads soaking in all of the wisdom from the community on all things fire related.
> 
> I thought I would join in on this conversation and let everyone know my experience with several pellet brands indigenous to the Pacific Northwest that I use or have tried.
> 
> I have two Bosca Spirit 500 pellet stoves doing the primary heating in a 4500+sf home.  I use between 3 and 5 tons a year weather dependent.
> 
> Brands in this area that I use on a regular basis are:
> 
> North Idaho Energy Pellets:  High BTU Fir Blend - These are the most consistent pellets I've used and have very little ash and almost no fines in the bag.  These are the same year in and year out.  They are very hot burning.
> 
> Westwood Premium Pellets (AKA Okanagan Pellets from British Columbia).  These are my second favorite locally as they burn the hottest (all Douglas Fir) and are very consistent in quality. One thing that jumps out is the consistency in length of pellet.  They are almost all 5/8" long.....the entire bag!  This along with being very clean (no fines in the bags) make for a jamb proof pellet.
> 
> Lignetics Premium Wood Pellets of Idaho:  Used to be the pellet of choice, however some very dirty bags and a ton a clinkers last year have all but put them out of my regular purchases.  These Fir Blend pellets were known for being very hot and relatively clean.
> 
> Atlas Ultra Premium Douglas Fir Wood Pellets:  A very good pellet and very well priced at certain times of the year. Hot, clean and consistent.
> 
> Rocky Canyon Ultra Premium Red Fir Wood Pellets:  A red fir pellet (very red in appearance with a wonderful smell) made in North Central Idaho that has some issues with consistency.  These pellets burn very hot, however the bags are full of dust and dirt that have tainted this brand for me.
> 
> Blazers Premium Wood Pellets:  These are not sold around here like they used to be.  They were a good pellet that had very little ash.  Medium on the heat scale though.
> 
> This year we saw a drop in prices around here that brought these Premium Brands down around $200.00 a ton delivered (free delivery when ordering 2 tons or more).  This makes them 10% or so cheaper than Natural Gas for heating (we have very low NG rates in our area).  When the price is over $230/ton its cheaper to use a 90% efficient gas furnace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Forum.  You have a nice stash of Quality pellets at hand in your area.  We would love to hear about your installs and pics are allways worth a thousand words.  Your experience is of value so please share away.
> 
> Stay warm
Click to expand...


Thanks for the warm welcome.  
I'll take some photos and post a little later.

The installs are two Bosca Spirit 500 stoves.  I have a 3 level home and the stoves are installed on the lower two levels.  I decided on the Bosca's for two main reasons: One they don't look like most pellet stoves in that they have very clean lines and contemporary styling.  Two they are very efficient with a rating of 85%+.  They are built in Chile with component from the US.  It also helps that the US importer for Bosca is a Spokane Company as well.  The price for each stove was in the $1,800.00 range and I got them "professionally" installed and inspected to keep my home owner's insurance company happy.  I have been very happy with the stoves and they will heat my 4800+SF home even on the coldest days here in Spokane.


----------



## Toycruiser84

J Do you have a spread sheet for your 2009 testing?


----------



## jtakeman

Toycruiser84 said:
			
		

> J Do you have a spread sheet for your 2009 testing?



Sure do!

Bigbox store list

Ultimate


----------



## esuitt

hey ladies and gents
I asked on another thread about this. Has anyone ever heard of or used Nations Choice pellets? I also used the search here and did not come up with anything.
There is a local dealer who had a special 2 weeks ago for 185 delivered. I tried to google some reviews but did not come up with much. 
This is all the dealer listed: 
    * Premium Hardwood Softwood Blend
    * Ash .49%
    * BTU 8300
    * Free delivery in a 75 mile radius of York, PA


----------



## slvrblkk

Ed S said:
			
		

> hey ladies and gents
> I asked on another thread about this. Has anyone ever heard of or used Nations Choice pellets? I also used the search here and did not come up with anything.
> There is a local dealer who had a special 2 weeks ago for 185 delivered. I tried to google some reviews but did not come up with much.
> This is all the dealer listed:
> * Premium Hardwood Softwood Blend
> * Ash .49%
> * BTU 8300
> * Free delivery in a 75 mile radius of York, PA





Super Premium Pellets?  Can you grab a couple bags to try?  Where is the dealer located? York?  I'll be driving through on Wednesday heading to Virginia and if it's not far off of 15 or 83, I'll stop by and grab a couple bags myself.


----------



## gcugg

Hi All,

Great posts, very helpful info. I've had a XXV for 3 years now. We love it.

My 2 cents on pellets mentioned here. This year went to Lowe's and bought 10 bags of Green Team and 10 bags Potomac (price was $4.38/bag). The Green Team did fine, burned well no problems. The Potomac pelets have to be one of the worst I've burned. Should have guessed there would be problems because the pellets were extremely long, almost 2 to 2 1/2 inches. Also, they had heavy amount of fines (compared to others I've used).

Anyway, had multiple auger/feeder jambs, poor heat and fairly heavy deposits/clinkers noticed in burn pot when cleaning. 

Now we are using Vermont Softwood pellets ($245/ton), four bags so far and really great heat, consistent size and small amout of fines. Of course these are just my observations, nothing scientific, but thought I would pass it along.

Guy


----------



## esuitt

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> Super Premium Pellets?  Can you grab a couple bags to try?  Where is the dealer located? York?  I'll be driving through on Wednesday heading to Virginia and if it's not far off of 15 or 83, I'll stop by and grab a couple bags myself.



they do not give an address to were they are located, just an email and phone # 717-505-9830 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              717-505-9830      pauldubay@hotmail.com


----------



## esuitt

Ed S said:
			
		

> slvrblkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Premium Pellets?  Can you grab a couple bags to try?  Where is the dealer located? York?  I'll be driving through on Wednesday heading to Virginia and if it's not far off of 15 or 83, I'll stop by and grab a couple bags myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they do not give an address to were they are located, just an email and phone # 717-505-9830 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              717-505-9830      end_of_the_skype_highlighting
> begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              717-505-9830      pauldubay@hotmail.com
Click to expand...


Don't even bother! I just got off of the phone with him.  This guy does not operate out of a store, he just orders them and then has one big sale till they are gone.


----------



## jtakeman

A dealer in CT is looking at carring them. See this thread.

Pelletdude thread

There is another CT dealer carring them.

here!

I'll see if I can get some. No promises though!


----------



## slvrblkk

Ed S said:
			
		

> Ed S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slvrblkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Premium Pellets?  Can you grab a couple bags to try?  Where is the dealer located? York?  I'll be driving through on Wednesday heading to Virginia and if it's not far off of 15 or 83, I'll stop by and grab a couple bags myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they do not give an address to were they are located, just an email and phone # 717-505-9830 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              717-505-9830      end_of_the_skype_highlighting
> begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              717-505-9830      pauldubay@hotmail.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't even bother! I just got off of the phone with him.  This guy does not operate out of a store, he just orders them and then has one big sale till they are gone.
Click to expand...




awwww...that sinks!!  I have to get a hold of some of this "Super Premium" stuff to see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## fidiro

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> Ed S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slvrblkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Premium Pellets?  Can you grab a couple bags to try?  Where is the dealer located? York?  I'll be driving through on Wednesday heading to Virginia and if it's not far off of 15 or 83, I'll stop by and grab a couple bags myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they do not give an address to were they are located, just an email and phone # 717-505-9830 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              717-505-9830      end_of_the_skype_highlighting
> begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              717-505-9830      pauldubay@hotmail.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't even bother! I just got off of the phone with him.  This guy does not operate out of a store, he just orders them and then has one big sale till they are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awwww...that sinks!!  I have to get a hold of some of this "Super Premium" stuff to see what all the fuss is about!
Click to expand...


I hope these turn out as good as they claim.  Their price is definately competitive.  A SUPER Premium Pellet at a price lower than most, if not all, Premiums'.  Hope you find some to test Jay


----------



## jtakeman

I have updated the Okies info and the comparison chart. 

I need to take a break from this! I am a bit sick of cleaning the stove. We have some cold weather coming and I want to burn some of my stash! yadda yadda yadda!

See you in the other threads!


----------



## fidiro

j-takeman said:
			
		

> I have updated the Okies info and the comparison chart.
> 
> I need to take a break from this! I am a bit sick of cleaning the stove. We have some cold weather coming and I want to burn some of my stash! yadda yadda yadda!
> 
> See you in the other threads!



I'm surprised you were able to hang in there this long.  I can see how it can definately become tireing having to clean after every batch.  thanks for all the great info so far and hope you feel better after the holidays.


----------



## teetah222

Anyone tried Eagle Valley Pellets yet?  I just unwrapped my first new pallet of this year's supply and found that although the store called them Premium Wood Pellets (which is a real brand name) the pellets I got are Eagle Valley.  The nice thing about them is the fact that the bag they are in is clear, so I can see all the pellets and they look good.  Not a lot of sign of fines either.  I brought in a bag to burn, but won't get to it until tomorrow as I just filled the hopper before I went out to unwrap and restack them closer to the back door.


----------



## quazi95

j-takeman said:
			
		

> I have updated the Okies info and the comparison chart.
> 
> I need to take a break from this! I am a bit sick of cleaning the stove. We have some cold weather coming and I want to burn some of my stash! yadda yadda yadda!
> 
> See you in the other threads!



Hey Jay.  Hope all is well and I'm looking forward to your reviews.  Check out the new test results for the Maine Woods Pellets!  I think they are Super!.. no pun there. http://www.woodpelletreviews.com/Reviews/Wood-Pellets/Maine-Woods-Pellets.html


----------



## jtakeman

quazi95 said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have updated the Okies info and the comparison chart.
> 
> I need to take a break from this! I am a bit sick of cleaning the stove. We have some cold weather coming and I want to burn some of my stash! yadda yadda yadda!
> 
> See you in the other threads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jay.  Hope all is well and I'm looking forward to your reviews.  Check out the new test results for the Maine Woods Pellets!  I think they are Super!.. no pun there. http://www.woodpelletreviews.com/Reviews/Wood-Pellets/Maine-Woods-Pellets.html
Click to expand...


With those results they are Super, Super Premium that is!  Very impressed on what they have done over there. 

Looks like I will be getting to the Corinth right after xmas. Plan is to join your site and post the results there. I may also move some of these there too. But the season has started off with a bag on the day job. Way too much to do in my new role. So no promises! I may have some time contraints and crazy dead lines to juggle!


----------



## Ro3bert

> j-takeman
> 
> Ash volume  ounces 14 ounces
> 
> Ash weight  onces 4.96



I don't understand recording volume by weight seems to me it should be cups/quarts and so forth.

So why ash volume recorded by weight? I'm confused, please elucidate me.

Robert


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

Ro3bert said:
			
		

> j-takeman
> 
> Ash volume  ounces 14 ounces
> 
> Ash weight  onces 4.96
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand recording volume by weight seems to me it should be cups/quarts and so forth.
> 
> So why ash volume recorded by weight? I'm confused, please elucidate me.
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


Because the standard for ash content by pellet grade is by weight.  The reason Jay provides both a volume measure and a weight is so you can see the difference in ash density.


----------



## jtakeman

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Ro3bert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-takeman
> 
> Ash volume ounces 14 ounces
> 
> Ash weight onces 4.96
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand recording volume by weight seems to me it should be cups/quarts and so forth.
> 
> So why ash volume recorded by weight? I'm confused, please elucidate me.
> 
> Robert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the standard for ash content by pellet grade is by weight. The reason Jay provides both a volume measure and a weight is so you can see the difference in ash density.
Click to expand...


Thanks Bear! 

I did the volume in ounces so you could see it 1st hand. Most people don't weigh the ash and just do a visual to compare. PFI states ash content is figured by weight percentage. So I weighed the ash and calculated the ash content for each brand as a comparison. Mostly to see if there was a brand that was out of spec. I did find some with last season testing.

I did my darnedest to cover all bases and eliminate any squawking!


----------



## slls

This is the internet, there will always be squawking, don't let it get to you.


----------



## jtakeman

slls said:
			
		

> This is the internet, there will always be squawking, don't let it get to you.



The squaking was in the early stages of last seasons testing. This season was very quite compared to last season. I think adding density and the time on how long they burned helped. Now finding time to do this is hard for me.

Happy holidays!


----------



## jtakeman

Latest from Corinth posted on a review site!

http://woodpelletreviews.com/The-BurnPot/Corinth-Latest-batch.html

PS, this is probably my last review for the season.


----------



## fidiro

I haven't been following up on here for a while but have a little bit of info on TreeCycle.  I just recently started running the stove all day/night on low setting and 1 bag is running out in about 25-26 hrs.  I can't do weight yet but the volume is as follows:

1st bag weighed exactly 40lbs and left about 20oz of ash
2nd bag 39.6lbs leaving about 28oz of ash
3rd 40lb and 4th 41.2lbs together they left about 49oz of ash.

I tried getting a heat measurement as well but can't get a steady test going.  Heat output is plenty for me on low as it keeps the approximately 450sqft area at about 73 degrees, switching my stove to med heat/low fan will bump the room temps up to 78-79 so I keep it low most of the time.  Buying this pellet based on the volume of ash, will not work for most full time burners.  I also see I can't get my glass to stay clean, I have tried to adjust the air from max to min and back to max, with no cleaner results.  If I clean glass it will be dark before one bag is done.  Running these last two bags completely covered the glass pitch black and when I opened the door ash poured out.  I have not seen any clinkers.  Stove never shut down because of pellets not burning.  Always ignited first try.  The only downs for me is I have to clean stove after every bag or when I open the door it will pour out, and the glass gets black pretty quick.

I have 5 bags of greeneteams to test out against the TC's so I'll see if it's my stove or the pellets soon.  I have to get a scale to weigh the greenteam's ash and then come back to TC again to weigh it as well.  I have the bags stored inside the house, not in the basement, so they are completely dry.


----------



## fidiro

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  My GreeneTeams are gone.  Wife said she used them months back.  She didn't know I had them aside for these tests. I never told her not to use them and they were easier to get to at the time, oh well.  Last time I was at Lowes a few days ago they only had Nature's Own Fuel.  I remembered a family member buying a ton of the Natures so I traded 5 bags of TC for 5 of his.  I already weighed each bag of NOF and one was 39.6lbs and the other four were 39.4lbs and all have bag dated 09-24-09.  

TC's light fast, burn hot enough for me on low, smell good, have not shut down stove ever due to lack of fire even on low, no clinkers like some say they used to produce plenty of in early batches.  Again the high volume of ash and black glass is my only complaint, which I can still live with.  Now I'll see if Nature's Own does anything different.

I was really hoping to see the ash content of the greeneteams and now I don't know if they will be available anymore around here this season.  I was going to pick up a scale this weekend to get the weight of ash as well.  Now I just have to run what I have and can get locally.


----------



## fidiro

Just ran a bag of Nature's Own Fuel dated 9/24/09

Weighed in at 39.4 lbs
Ash Weight: 196 grams
Ash Volume: Was too excited to use the scale I ordered and received today that I dumped the ash in the garbage, before I got to check volume.  Next time.  

I currently filled hopper with TC again so that I can get the weight.  I am waiting for a different thermometer to try and get a good position of probe, to test.  This is my first ash weight.  If this brand has been weighed before how do the numbers compare to mine?

Also, don't see much trafic through this thread anymore.  Is there still in interest to continue to post results of different brands if I can get others.

_
_
_
_
EDIT: 2/12/2011  Ran two bags of Natures's Own again(This time I burned each bag with stove running nonstop)

1st Bag:  39.6 lbs     2nd Bag:  39.6   =   79.2 lbs of pellets

Ash Weight:  8.6 oz      Ash Volume:  37 oz (a little less then TC)

Ash Percentage:  .68% (I think I did the math right)

  A litter better burning than TC, didn't darken up the glass as fast but still does, Burn pot bottom was almost completely closed off with clinker like ash that breaks apart when I push with my finger.


----------



## jtakeman

Nice work pelletnubi, I think you caught the bug! Careful, Your whole house will be full of pellets to test and gadgits to test them with. 

Once the xmas bills get caught up. I am looking at USB data loggers. I will be able to psot graphs of the burn from start to finish. And for pook a temp probe that will have temp, humidity and maybe even dew points. Might even track the flue vent temp if I can afford it. Shhh don't tell the wifey.


----------



## fidiro

Thanks J.  Between pellets and chainsaw addiction I will keep busy.  I really don't know how to figure out the ash percentage, how do I figure out using the numbers I gave.


----------



## jtakeman

In order to figure out the percentage you need to convert the grams to ounces or pounds. I'll do ounces here. *1 gram = 0.0352739619 ounces*
Divide that by the total bag weight. Whats left is the ash percentage.

196 g = 6.91369 oz(round it off to 6.914)

39.4 lbs x 16 = 630.4 ounces 

6.914 divided by 630.4 = 0.010967(rounded to 0.0110) or *0.11%*


----------



## fidiro

Thanks J.  I'll switch it to oz. on scale for next test to make it easier.  

.11 seems too low for a box store pellet, right?  Does the manuf. date dry pellets more that then creates less ash weight?  I haven't been reading much about pellets in the last few weeks so I'm a little rusty.

I cleaned everything in the stove prior to starting the bag and I collected ash from all the crevices and T cap, unless my type of stove sends ash out chimney.  Stove ran on Low heat/Low fan for whole bag and even running it on low with todays weather, I had the room thermostats reading 80-82


----------



## jtakeman

Some could have went out the vent or stuck behind the baffles. On low I doubt much went up the vent though. I have hit a batch here and there that were extremely low in ash content. Went and bought some more and the next batch was horrible. One can never tell with pellets. 

You may have just got a nice clean batch of fuel! Or my math is wrong? I haven't tested in a bit so I could be rusty too!


----------



## fidiro

I'll practice a little more with the TC's before I do the 4 Natures I still have.


----------



## jtakeman

It took me some time to figure out where all the ash would be in my stove. Getting all the nooks and crannies is the tough part. Some stoves are tougher than others. My bigE was a real pain because of the clean out doors and the heat exchanger baffles. So I only played with temps on that one. I only started posting ash amounts when I knew I was getting it all from this stove.

Do the best you can at getting it all and run with it.  Your doing a great job!


----------



## Pellet_Dog

> 6.914 divided by 630.4 = 0.010967(rounded to 0.0110) or 0.11%



You forgot to move the decimal over one more place, its actually 1.1% ash!


----------



## jtakeman

Pellet_Dog said:
			
		

> 6.914 divided by 630.4 = 0.010967(rounded to 0.0110) or 0.11%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to move the decimal over one more place, its actually 1.1% ash!
Click to expand...


Thanks Pellet_Dog, Just a bit rusty!  1.1% it is!


----------



## fidiro

Thanks guys.  One little dot makes a big difference.  When I had the ash in the scale bowl it looked pretty high in volume, about the same volume as the TC's.  

I just started up the stove this morning on TC's again and by tomorrow afternoon I should have it finished.  I have to do one bag at a time because if I don't open the door to push the ash into pan it builds up against the door and pours out when I use two bag test.  

TC bag weight 41.2


----------



## fidiro

I wound up doing two bags of TC.  First was 41.2lbs Second was 40.2lbs  Ash weight for both was 10.3 oz.  I'll try to figure out the percentage later.  Volume I didn't bother this time as I have done a few volume tests and they have been coming out about the same as before.  This one my math came up with .79%
-
-
-
-



EDIT: 02/04/2011  Decided to test another two bags of TC to make sure I would come up with similar results. 1st Bag: 40.4lbs   2nd Bag: 39.6lbs = 80lbs  

ASH WEIGHT for 80lbs of TC: 10.6 oz

ASH VOLUME for 80lbs of TC: about 49 oz

This test my math came up with .83%

Don't know how this ash is so light and yet creates so much volume.  There were no hard clinkers once again just a spot (about size of a nickel) in corner of burn pot that I pushed with my finger to remove, broke right apart into fine ash.  These Bags of TC are all dated 06/2010


----------



## fidiro

Picked up a couple bags of Pres to logs from Lowe's @ $3.74 a bag.  Was hoping to find more Greene Team pellets there to test but these are all they have left.  This is my first full winter using pellets to help supplement my wood stove and have used only about 40 bags so far.  I wasn't sure and bought 2 tons last summer, just in case, for this winter so I'm set for next year on pellets and already have about 3 cords of wood split for next season(just need to cut/split 3-4 more cords).  Although I'm set on pellets I was going to take advantage of the 3.74/bag from Lowes and put away another ton just in case, but really wanted to test the greene teams first if I could find them in a different Lowes.

Here are my findings on the Prestologs:
Started with a full bag 39.6 lbs and added exactly 18.4 lbs from the second bag so that I can have stove burn out at a later time for cleaning.  

Found a super hard clinker in corner of pot, size of a quarter, that I had to hit hard with the handle of a paint brush to remove.  Glass still turned dark just like the two others with the Natures Own having a slight edge on cleaner glass.

Here are my calculations:

58 lbs of pellets(928 oz)
Ash Weight: 7.5 oz
Ash Volume 40 oz
Ash Percentage: .80

The three brands I tested came up with similar results in the ash weight and volume so to me it wouldn't make a difference which brand to get.  Price would be my decision maker on these three I tested.  I need to find some of the better pellets to test to see if it makes a differerence in my stove.

One more thing is that I run my stove mostly on the lowest settings and have never had stove go out.  Heat is plenty for me on all three brands.  Never had an auger jam.  TC seems to be the lowest in fines, followed by Prestologs then Nature's own.  No date on Prestologs bags and Nature's own is alot older then the TC's maybe the reason for less fines since TC's I bought in 07/2010 and bags are dated 06/2010(came directly to me from mill I guess that is the reason for less fines).


----------



## jtakeman

Very nice pelletnubi, Keep up the good work!


----------



## fidiro

Thanks J, I can't test everything the way you have been doing but wanted to at least provide the ash weight and volume.  It would be nice to get a run time also as well as heat temp. 

I'm just curious to see how my results, of these three I did, compare to other stoves burning the same brand.  I don't see PrestoLogs or Nature's Own Fuel in the list of the first post but see the newer bag of TC waiting for results and am wondering if you now have the newer TC's to test.  

Wonder if different stoves create different amounts of ash and can't wait to see your results for TC to compare to my results, if you do have TC ready to test.


----------



## jtakeman

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> Thanks J, I can't test everything the way you have been doing but wanted to at least provide the ash weight and volume.  It would be nice to get a run time also as well as heat temp.
> 
> I'm just curious to see how my results, of these three I did, compare to other stoves burning the same brand.  I don't see PrestoLogs or Nature's Own Fuel in the list of the first post but see the newer bag of TC waiting for results and am wondering if you now have the newer TC's to test.
> 
> Wonder if different stoves create different amounts of ash and can't wait to see your results for TC to compare to my results, if you do have TC ready to test.



I think we will find ash to be pretty similar unless the stoves burn is out of wack. 

I traded off the TC's for some home grown pellets. If I do a test on TC's? I'll try to get the newest batch in the clear bag Jim H. was talking about.


----------



## fidiro

j-takeman said:
			
		

> pelletnubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks J, I can't test everything the way you have been doing but wanted to at least provide the ash weight and volume.  It would be nice to get a run time also as well as heat temp.
> 
> I'm just curious to see how my results, of these three I did, compare to other stoves burning the same brand.  I don't see PrestoLogs or Nature's Own Fuel in the list of the first post but see the newer bag of TC waiting for results and am wondering if you now have the newer TC's to test.
> 
> Wonder if different stoves create different amounts of ash and can't wait to see your results for TC to compare to my results, if you do have TC ready to test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we will find ash to be pretty similar unless the stoves burn is out of wack.
> 
> I traded off the TC's for some home grown pellets. If I do a test on TC's? I'll try to get the newest batch in the clear bag Jim H. was talking about.
Click to expand...


Didn't know TC went with another bag, again.  Hope my next brand to test is Greene Teams as it is probably the only other brand I can get locally without having to travel.  Hopefully Tree Cycle is doing even better batches and that is the reason to go with different bags once again.


----------



## iceman

My local lowes just got North American wood pellets? 
Anyone heard of them?


----------



## jtakeman

iceman said:
			
		

> My local lowes just got North American wood pellets?
> Anyone heard of them?



member geek scored some and has burned them. They are bagged by Currans and there the same as the Curran blend pellet.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/70731/

He also traded some with me, So when it warms a bit I will test them on the other site.

http://woodpelletreviews.com/Takeman-Reviews/North-American.html


----------



## www_godzilla

I'm going to buy 1 ton of Maine Woods pellets,1 ton of Cubex and 1.3 tons of the Okies in April. I have the price guarantee for them all until June.


----------



## gfreek

Tried a few bags of TSC rebagged Maine Wood Pellets,  just terrible, poor burn, lots of ash, alot of fines in hopper.  Scooped them out.  Back to American Wood fiber & Allegheny.


----------



## jtakeman

Some questions for y'all!

Which do you like better, The reviews I have done here or the reviews I have done on the other site?

I might move some of them over there(deleting them here). I think its easier to find what your looking for over there. 

If there are any pellets you want me to look at before the end of season hits? Is there anything we could do to improve things?

I am thinking a request thread of some sorts, might be handy?


----------



## Jim H.

What other site?

Jim


----------



## iceman

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Some questions for y'all!
> 
> Which do you like better, The reviews I have done here or the reviews I have done on the other site?
> 
> I might move some of them over there(deleting them here). I think its easier to find what your looking for over there.
> 
> If there are any pellets you want me to look at before the end of season hits? Is there anything we could do to improve things?
> 
> I am thinking a request thread of some sorts, might be handy?








You need to have your own thread HERE 
With all the reviews .... I really appreciate the work you do! 
Over there the reviews don't seem as detailed as over here (unless I am missing something)
You should have a thread that's a sticky here and just keep the name with the year and we can comment in another thread?


----------



## novah

Jim H. said:
			
		

> What other site?
> 
> Jim



X2


----------



## IHATEPROPANE

I think Iceman has the right idea.  If you could upload all your
Data here so people have easy access to it that would
Be great.  People could than discuss the findings and add their own
Opinions in another thread.  I think it would make 
It easier for people to navigate the site.
As for the other site I find it has limited information
And is more suited to people that want a quick answer.  
Which suits a purpose.  This site definitely is better for those that 
Want to generate discussion about a particulate subject.


----------



## iceman

IHATEPROPANE said:
			
		

> I think Iceman has the right idea.  If you could upload all your
> Data here so people have easy access to it that would
> Be great.  People could than discuss the findings and add their own
> Opinions in another thread.  I think it would make
> It easier for people to navigate the site.
> As for the other site I find it has limited information
> And is more suited to people that want a quick answer.
> Which suits a purpose.  This site definitely is better for those that
> Want to generate discussion about a particulate subject.







X2 
That's what I was trying to say


----------



## Delta-T

i think in the very near future we should all start looking for the "j-takeman approved" label on the bags of pellets.


----------



## will711

The other site is listed in the 1st sticky for this forum  woodpelletreviews.com


----------



## jtakeman

Its harder to do reviews here. I can only post 10 times in a thread before I can't post anything else until some other members posts something. They get barried fast with all the other site activity. If I post a thread for each brand it might get messy. And I am not sure web wants the reviews here or would he give me a spot for them either.

Its easier for me over there and I have my own little spot. You can post comments(if you want to) right on the bottom of each review. Just need to use an email and then the special code. Only thing I haven't figured out is how to post a chart with all of the brands.

Maybe I should pole the crowd and follow the majority?


----------



## iceman

P





			
				j-takeman said:
			
		

> Its harder to do reviews here. I can only post 10 times in a thread before I can't post anything else until some other members posts something. They get barried fast with all the other site activity. If I post a thread for each brand it might get messy. And I am not sure web wants the reviews here or would he give me a spot for them either.
> 
> Its easier for me over there and I have my own little spot. You can post comments(if you want to) right on the bottom of each review. Just need to use an email and then the special code. Only thing I haven't figured out is how to post a chart with all of the brands.
> 
> Maybe I should pole the crowd and follow the majority?









Maybe we should ask for special permission from the web?
I would really hate to see you go.. I am sure we can get around the 10 post thingy


----------



## jtakeman

iceman said:
			
		

> ....I would really hate to see you go...



I will still be here, Its just the reviews were talking. I will always be adding my 2 bits here and there(Unless I get bounced).


----------



## IHATEPROPANE

Maybe if you could get the chart up here that would be good.
Than people could go to the other site for a full Takeman review
Or start a new thread here.

Did you ever get a chance to burn the Geneva Super Premium?
Pelletsdirect has em at about $240 a ton.  I am set for next winter
But will probably grab 10 bags come next fall so long as they don't
Get two thumbs down.


----------



## jtakeman

IHATEPROPANE said:
			
		

> Did you ever get a chance to burn the Geneva Super Premium?



Still waiting for the local house to get there's in. Sure hope they get here in time!


----------



## superchips

*Thanks Jay for doing such a good un biased job.* That's a lot of work and is a great tool for us novices.
My request for others posting reviews here: *If possible please post a pic of the bag that you are reviewing.* Some pellets have simular names on the bags.
Thank you


----------

